# Sugarbush AlpineZone Day: Friday, 3/21/08



## win (Jun 27, 2007)

How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?


----------



## Zand (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?



Can't believe I'm the first taker on this offer.


----------



## Terry (Jun 28, 2007)

Win I am definately interested if I can swing the day off! Keep us posted. I have never been to Sugarbush before but would like to try it. AZ gatherings are always a blast!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

Zand said:


> Can't believe I'm the first taker on this offer.



I can't believe he tried to bury the offer in this thread! 

I'm in!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?



Absolutely!


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?



What do you have in mind?
:beer:


----------



## downhill04 (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?



I’m in. 

To go along with the “What lifts have you ridded in their debut season” thread, I say we make a weekend of it and ski both Sugarbush and MRG. Then we can ride the new single chair.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?



I would be interested.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 28, 2007)

win said:


> How many of your would like to have a special Alpine Zone day at Sugarbush next winter?




yes please.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

I moved all the posts from the other thread here. Let's use this thread for planning purposes and thank you Win for proposing something. A few initial thoughts:

Most people like Saturdays for gatherings. Personally I like Fridays and perhaps we can work some sort of better group rate on a weekday.

I wonder if we can get some local lodging establishments on board to give discounted room rates. KingM?

Feel free to discuss. I notified Win of the thread location change.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm interested.  Weekends are best.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, Win. I'm in! I prefer Fridays or weekends. Please keep us posted.

I always look forward to skiing with fellow AZ'ers!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd most definately be interested, and Greg is correct Saturday would work best for me. I'll be in Utah 2/23-3/4. http://forums.alpinezone.com/16098-utah-2008-a.html


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'll be in Utah 2/23-3/4.



Well, that was easy! Now we have our dates!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm only available from 2/23-3/4...

:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2007)

We can't have an "AZ" outing without "AZ" there....


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm only available from 2/23-3/4...
> 
> :lol:


 
Guess, we'll have to catch you another time


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Guess, we'll have to catch you another time



Sure you don't want to reschedule? What do they have in Utah that you can't find at Sugarbush? :smile:


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm definitely in on this AZ outing as well.  Weekends are better for me also although I might be able to swing a Friday.  Many thanks, Win!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2007)

The first weekend of March is my time to go to the MRV. Those who have been there at that time know what I mean.

I'm down.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> We can't have an "AZ" outing without "AZ" there....


 
Like your way of thinking boss.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The first weekend of March is my time to go to the MRV. Those who have been there at that time know what I mean.
> 
> I'm down.



I'll probably be there again in early March also, but doing the family thing. I am game for any time though. Mid-February sounds good to me too.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jun 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The first weekend of March is my time to go to the MRV. Those who have been there at that time know what I mean.
> 
> I'm down.



I'm with ya on that one Jim


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Would love to!  I've been only once and loved it there.. would be nice to have someone to show us around a bit!  T


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The first weekend of March is my time to go to the MRV. Those who have been there at that time know what I mean.
> 
> I'm down.



I vote for scheduling it around when Jim will be up there making it dump snow, err I mean up there skiing...


----------



## Zand (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a note, Good Friday is the 3rd or 4th Friday in March this year... that might be a good option to get more people to show up on a Friday.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Zand said:


> Just a note, Good Friday is the 3rd or 4th Friday in March this year... that might be a good option to get more people to show up on a Friday.



Great point. March 21 to be exact. I'll be skiing somewhere that day so SB sounds good to me. Good Friday this past season was after a 14" dump at MRG. Maybe a repeat?! 

So, Win. Sounds like there's some interest, eh?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 28, 2007)

A friday I would come.  Weekends are not realistic for me.  Nice idea.  I think a weekend would work the best for the group, just numbers wise.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Bob R said:


> A friday I would come.  Weekends are not realistic for me.  Nice idea.  *I think a weekend would work the best for the group, just numbers wise.*



Well, let's not forget that the largest AZ gathering to date, Hunter - 12/15/06, was held on a Friday. 16 AZers + friends = 22!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2007)

I love how a thread started today about a potential gathering next year already has 30 posts.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 28, 2007)

The Cannon ones have had equal attendance on Friday and Sat.  I just think Sugarbush is a longer ride for some folks.  The combined ones we have done with the River crew have had well over 30 each time.  I think drive time is an issue.  

Great to have mountain support for this.  I have yet to see a mountain come forth and try and set  something like this us up.  Very classy and impressive.  Hard to say no under those circumstances.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I love how a thread started today about a potential gathering next year already has 30 posts.


 

What do you expect, Win started it! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I just think Sugarbush is a longer ride for some folks....I think drive time is an issue.



For some, sure. Cannon for me is 4:15 at best. LP at SB is about the same. Either way I'll need to stay overnight for this one and I'll probably leave the evening before after work, and then probably make the return trip home after skiing the next whether it's a Friday or Saturday.



Bob R said:


> Great to have mountain support for this.  I have yet to see a mountain come forth and try and set  something like this us up.  Very classy and impressive.  Hard to say no under those circumstances.



Agreed.


----------



## Mikey1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would definitely be interested, any day of the week is fine with me. Have only been there a couple of times, but think it is a great mountain!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 28, 2007)

i am game, my brother just moved to VT so i'll probably be skiing up there a little more, its nice when you dont have to drive back to NH.  but just let me know, i would probably drag along a few non-AZ stragglers too.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 28, 2007)

If I'm in town, of course I'm in.  But I'll probably be working at a ski area in CO next year while I'm in school, so the chances of getting a couple days to come back home to ski at the Bush are, unfortunately, pretty slim.  But you never know...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 28, 2007)

I am in for what ever date this falls on. Nice offer Win.


----------



## Terry (Jun 28, 2007)

Just talked to my wife. You name the date and we both will be there. We will plan at least 1 overnight, maybe 2. You got me all excited to ski a new area this season already! Any time in March should be ok with us as long as we can plan ahead of time. It will be fun.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I love how a thread started today about a potential gathering next year already has 30 posts.



Yeah, and on a 80+ degree day at the end of June, no less. We're all a little sick, I think...


----------



## Terry (Jun 28, 2007)

Sick all right- Sick of this f$%*#$g heat and humidity already!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Great point. March 21 to be exact. I'll be skiing somewhere that day so SB sounds good to me. Good Friday this past season was after a 14" dump at MRG. Maybe a repeat?!
> 
> So, Win. Sounds like there's some interest, eh?



Good Friday has my vote.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Good Friday has my vote.


 
Sounds good to me as well.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2007)

I can live with Good Friday.


----------



## win (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg:

You get the input and then you and I will work on the details.

Cheers!  

Win


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 28, 2007)

I will try for this next year. I did Sugarbush as a day trip in January driving in rain/freezing rain/sleet and snow, but I had another driver. This time will probably be an overnight visit complete with skiing shadow.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 28, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> If I'm in town, of course I'm in.  But I'll probably be working at a ski area in CO next year while I'm in school, so the chances of getting a couple days to come back home to ski at the Bush are, unfortunately, pretty slim.  But you never know...



Your going to CMC in Glenwood Springs?


----------



## Zand (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe we could hit up Eric Friedman for some info on a possible MRG day that same weekend... what a weekend that would be.


----------



## win (Jun 28, 2007)

Eric, what say?


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in. Any day works for me, I'm flexible.


----------



## trtaylor (Jun 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Either way I'll need to stay overnight for this one and I'll probably leave the evening before after work, and then probably make the return trip home after skiing the next whether it's a Friday or Saturday.



I would plan to do the same.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 28, 2007)

good friday works for me.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, Good Friday is the one day that probably won't work for me. Plan along anyway and let's see how things pan out.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 29, 2007)

if i'm living east next winter i'm definately in. any day is cool with me. i really plan to get over there more anyway.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2007)

A bunch of us got out at the Rver on good Friday this year.  Good day, cause not everyone has to take a vacation day, but still kind of midweek.  I would make that.   snowmonster I'll write you a note.  Your cool.


----------



## roark (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm game, anytime. Would also probably spend a night or 2 and hit MRG as well.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm game, anytime. Would also probably spend a night or 2 and hit MRG as well.


 

I''ll bring the snow


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Your going to CMC in Glenwood Springs?



Leadville... Timberline campus.  It's the only CMC campus that offers Ski Area Operations/Management as a major.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

I added a poll here. Please vote. If Good Friday, March 21, 2008 works for a majority we may just have a date already and that would be the easiest gathering date selection process ever!


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh and a little reminder. This was Good Friday 2007 in the MRV:



Being 16 days earlier next year bodes well for perhaps similar conditions!?!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted "not sure."   I don't have my school schedule in front of me yet...IIRC that is around the time of spring break.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I voted "not sure."   I don't have my school schedule in front of me yet...IIRC that is around the time of spring break.



Do you historically have class on Good Friday? That's normally a holiday for many places.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't see why I wouldn't be able to make Good Friday, but I can't really commit to it just yet.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I don't see why I wouldn't be able to make Good Friday, but I can't really commit to it just yet.



Of course, things may certainly come up between now and then. It just seemed like a logical date that a few already showed support for. This is one of the most challenging parts about setting up one of these large gatherings. Just figured I'd throw it out there and if it works for most, then great and we move on to other details.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Do you historically have class on Good Friday? That's normally a holiday for many places.



Not my super-secular institution.  Currently Fridays are open for me, but that will be filled in I imagine with my job/clinic....we'll see.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone already said it...what a bunch of sick bastards.

I assume I'll be skiing that weekend, maybe that Friday too. It would be great if it were at SB/MRG. 

Can't tell you for sure today.


----------



## noski (Jun 29, 2007)

For the life of me I don't know why, but I put it on my '08 calendar...


----------



## Mr MRG (Jun 29, 2007)

win said:


> Eric, what say?



I say lets do it!!!
Win, have your people call my people.

Eric


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

Win, Susan and Eric all chiming in. They like us. They really do like us!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Win, Susan and Eric all chiming in. They like us. They really do like us!



No, they're just being polite.  :wink:

Of course they like us.  I mean... it's us!  :beer:


----------



## smootharc (Jun 29, 2007)

*Um.....buddy....*



thetrailboss said:


> I voted "not sure."   I don't have my school schedule in front of me yet...IIRC that is around the time of spring break.



....seems like nobody told you that school classes are OPTIONAL.  Stop being a pawn for THE MAN and decide where, when and if you WANT to go to classes.  Oh, and another thing.....don't ever let classes get in the way of your edjukation !

Your Delta House pledge name is.....Zippy.

http://www.acmewebpages.com/animal/trivia.htm

P.S. Yup....I'll be there.  My wife just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 29, 2007)

Bob R said:


> A bunch of us got out at the Rver on good Friday this year.  Good day, cause not everyone has to take a vacation day, but still kind of midweek.  I would make that.   snowmonster I'll write you a note.  Your cool.



That'll be a pretty long note, Bob. Let's see what we can do though. Can't miss a gathering like this. Maybe I'll ski half a day. I'm amped for this trip and, as I write this post in the office, I'm wearing my Sugarbush shirt. Gotta support those who support us!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Leadville... Timberline campus.  It's the only CMC campus that offers Ski Area Operations/Management as a major.



Spoke to your dad today...got the scoop. Leadville is over 10,000ft, you'll be skiing rings around us when you come back to visit....actually, you already do that.   When I was your age going to the Glenwood Springs campus was my fantasy college.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Spoke to your dad today...got the scoop. Leadville is over 10,000ft, you'll be skiing rings around us when you come back to visit....actually, you already do that.   When I was your age going to the Glenwood Springs campus was my fantasy college.



  I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2007)

It seems like a freakin long way off, but I put it on my calender and plan on going!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr MRG said:


> I say lets do it!!!
> Win, have your people call my people.
> 
> Eric


 
I bet you've just been dying to say that :razz: :lol:

Looks like my 2008 calendar is filling up fast.

2/23-3/4 Utah
3/21 - Sugarbush
3/22 - MRG


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 29, 2007)

I will be there, of course, assuming I get the days off. Andy - my turn to buy the beers.


----------



## DJAK (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm pretty stoked about it.



Enjoy, but be prepared to be pretty well cut off from the rest of the world up there. I spent some time on rte 24 between Leadville and Vail (which I admit was even more cut off). Ski Cooper is fun and you can get to Vail Valley in less than an hour as well as Copper Mtn. Also Monarch pretty quickly to the south. You likely know all that.

If after some time you want more of a regular college exp at CMC, the alpine campus in Steamboat is more that style.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I will be there, of course, assuming I get the days off. Andy - my turn to buy the beers.


 

Sure, just keep one thing in mind, looks like a  lot of folks are going to show up for this one. I see a new AZ record being set! :lol:


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted not sure. But I'll do my bets to be there.  I have only skied the bush 3 times and would love a good tour.  Never been to MRG.


----------



## Lostone (Jun 29, 2007)

I know a few Mountain Guides.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

DJAK said:


> If after some time you want more of a regular college exp at CMC, the alpine campus in Steamboat is more that style.



Strange as it may sound, I'm not going for the proverbial "college experience."  I'm actually going to learn... for real :-o

Seriously... because of the major, and my innate devotion and interest in the operations and management end of the industry, I'm going there to get a head start into what I plan to spend my life doing.  Sure, I'll have some fun along the way, but when it comes down to it, my reason for going to school is really to focus and learn as much about the ski industry as I possibly can.  I'm testing out of all of the general ed. classes so that I can delve even deeper into industry-specific courses.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2007)

I asked my wife last night if we had any plans for Good Friday...  She looked at me kinda strange and explained Good Friday was a few months ago.  When I told her that was inquiring about 2008 she gave me an even stranger, confused look and said "I don't think so".  I then quickly said "Good, I'm going skiing that day", to which she, unsurprisingly, rolled her eyes at and simply asked if it would be an over-night trip.  That's as close to a "Sounds good, have a nice trip honey" as I was planning on getting.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I asked my wife last night if we had any plans for Good Friday... She looked at me kinda strange and explained Good Friday was a few months ago. When I told her that was inquiring about 2008 she gave me an even stranger, confused look and said "I don't think so". I then quickly said "Good, I'm going skiing that day", to which she, unsurprisingly, rolled her eyes at and simply asked if it would be an over-night trip. That's as close to a "Sounds good, have a nice trip honey" as I was planning on getting.


 

Dude, I thought next season we'll finally see your wife! What's up with dat?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Dude, I thought next season we'll finally see your wife! What's up with dat?



I told her that she could go, but then I told her that you would be there and she scoffed at the idea...

:lol: 

Seriously, she might come along, we'll see how things are going then...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I told her that she could go, but then I told her that you would be there and she scoffed at the idea...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Seriously, she might come along, we'll see how things are going then...


 

Sheeeet, admit it, you're just scared that if she meets up with me she'll fall for me )


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just bounced the idea off the wife and she is interested in this prospect.  I said yes in the poll.  But as Brian says, who knows what might pop up between now and then.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2007)

*....although I'd like to append me vote with....*

...for a potential powder/fresh-snow day........I really can come over _Any_ day...however I, myself...can wait and avoid any *r*-word...   With my newer boots I'll have an availability window almost anywhere of about 8hrs;-)
Steve


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd definitely be interested.  I won't know until much closer about the feasibility of taking the day off or whether it'll be the time of the wineter when I try to take a long vacation, but whatever day the group decides I'll do my best to make.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

*Good Friday it is!*

Based on the results of the poll so far:

Does Good Friday, March 21, 2008, work for you?
Yes, 17, 65.38%
No, 1, 3.85%
Not sure, 8, 30.77%

I'm going to lock in Good Friday 2008 as the day. That's one detail we can check off the list!


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm in.  Can't believe I didn't see this one sooner.



Now that we've established I'm coming... let's hope Win has good insurance.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm in. Can't believe I didn't see this one sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've established I'm coming... let's hope Win has good insurance.


 
I may need to change my vote :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I may need to change my vote :roll:
> 
> :lol:



Andy's afraid I'm going to hog all his digital film again.






Can I help it if my ass looks really good on camera?


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Based on the results of the poll so far:
> 
> Does Good Friday, March 21, 2008, work for you?
> Yes, 17, 65.38%
> ...



Long live democracy!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Long live democracy!


 

Now, let's get rid of that 1 no vote!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 2, 2007)

This thing looks to be huge!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> This thing looks to be huge!


 
Still not as big as Hunter, but I'm sure it'll be bigger!


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Now, let's get rid of that 1 no vote!



Every good democracy needs an opposition. Anyway, count me and the li'l snowmonster in.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Every good democracy needs an opposition. Anyway, count me and the li'l snowmonster in.


 

Allright!


----------



## Zand (Jul 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Still not as big as Hunter, but I'm sure it'll be bigger!



Don't forget, we only have 8 months to get more people. Haha


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> This thing looks to be huge!



Everyone's down for skiing on July 1.

Let's see how many we have on 3/14/08.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Everyone's down for skiing on July 1.
> 
> Let's see how many we have on 3/14/08.



I was just thinking the same thing Jim. The same thing happened on the Jiminy outing two years ago.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was just thinking the same thing Jim. The same thing happened on the Jiminy outing two years ago.



These large outings are undoubtedly fun, but can be a bit overwhelming. With more than say a half dozen or so skiers, you'll have all sorts of different abilities and terrain preferences. It's actually amazing though how smaller groups sort of naturally form. Keeping the whole group together for more than one or two warm-up runs is almost impossible.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was just thinking the same thing Jim. The same thing happened on the Jiminy outing two years ago.


 

Or the west coast trip last year ;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Or the west coast trip last year ;-)


Your never going to let me live that down..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your never going to let me live that down..


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> These large outings are undoubtedly fun, but can be a bit overwhelming. With more than say a half dozen or so skiers, you'll have all sorts of different abilities and terrain preferences. It's actually amazing though how smaller groups sort of naturally form. Keeping the whole group together for more than one or two warm-up runs is almost impossible.



We'll just have to fill the mountain with AZers this outing so everying lift ride, no matter where on the mountian, is with a board member.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 3, 2007)

I am a season passholder and hope to participate. 

Keep your fingers crossed for a duplicate of skiing conditions in March 2008 that we had in March 2007


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 6, 2007)

Total as of 2pm on 7/6
22 yes
1 no
8 Maybe



I'm in, I have already requested the day off so if the date changes I am coming after you (who "you" is has yet to be determined)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2007)

It's hard for me to say between now and then....we'll see what happens.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 6, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My "maybe" can be changed to a "yes" .. AndyZ owes me a beer and I wouldn't miss that .. :wink:


 
And if you do, you owe me two


----------



## reefer (Jul 26, 2007)

*Just voted yes!*

Better late???? than never.......Reefer-man is definitely in on this one. I'll definitely bring the snow again as in '07. Thanks Win, Eric, and Greg. This is soooooo great!


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2007)

reefer said:


> Better late???? than never.......Reefer-man is definitely in on this one. I'll definitely bring the snow again as in '07. Thanks Win, Eric, and Greg. This is soooooo great!



Forget it. I'm out now...


----------



## Mikey1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I was away when this was originally posted, but 3/21/08 sounds great to me. Count me in.


----------



## reefer (Jul 30, 2007)

*ok*



Greg said:


> Forget it. I'm out now...


 ok


----------



## MikeTrainor (Jul 30, 2007)

I just found this thread now, I am in.


----------



## Greg (Jul 30, 2007)

reefer said:


> ok



Such a great day that was...


----------



## reefer (Jul 30, 2007)

Tough to duplicate..........


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2007)

reefer said:


> ok





Greg said:


> Such a great day that was...



Must.... resist.... viewing pictures.... 




AAAAAARGGGG!!!!  Too late... Summer blues firmly setting in now...


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Such a great day that was...



That day was phenomenal!  Not fair to try to compare other ski days to that one.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

At this point, I am tentatively going to ski MRG on Thursday and Sugarbush on Good Friday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> At this point, I am tentatively going to ski MRG on Thursday and Sugarbush on Good Friday.


That could work for me...I might head to K for Thursday night but no big deal.


----------



## Sky (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh man...what an opportunity.

I'm putting this on my calendar, but we'll see as the winter progresses.

I've got some heavy production due out in April, and by the end of March, we could either be coasting in to the finish...or lining up for the execution (a la Chinese toy maker style).

I've never skied the Bush and this way I'd get an AZ trip PLUS the Bush.  Truley a Win Win...Win! *smirk*

Thank You!

Loafer, we'll talk later!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 4, 2007)

BUMP

I'm definitely in for Sugarbush on Good Friday.  Looks like I'll be skiing the rest of the Easter weekend at Stowe since they're offering discount lift tickets to CT Ski Council members that weekend.  Tough to beat $64 for 2 days of skiing at Stowe!

Has there been a consensus on when people are hitting MRG that weekend?  Has a date been officially proposed by Mr. MRG?  I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to hit MRG that weekend as well.


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Has there been a consensus on when people are hitting MRG that weekend?  Has a date been officially proposed by Mr. MRG?  I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to hit MRG that weekend as well.



Nothing official, but I'm going to hit MRG that Thursday, most likely.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I want to go!

Now I just need to figure out what to do with the kids....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

severine said:


> Hey, I want to go!
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what to do with the kids....



Babysitter...lol


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Babysitter...lol


Our oldest will be 2.75 years old so I may want to bring her... And if we're staying possibly 2 nights, I don't want to leave our son behind either (he'll be 10 months old at that time).

There's always daycare at Sugarbush but it's like buying more lift tickets...


> Full-Day: $80
> Half-Day: $55



Hmmm....


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2007)

severine said:


> Our oldest will be 2.75 years old so I may want to bring her... And if we're staying possibly 2 nights, I don't want to leave our son behind either (he'll be 10 months old at that time).
> 
> There's always daycare at Sugarbush but it's like buying more lift tickets...
> 
> ...



we will be in the same boat.  i want wifey to come with on this one but our little one will be close to 8 months at that point.  decisions decisions....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2007)

severine said:


> Hey, I want to go!
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what to do with the kids....



This post warms my heart....


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 4, 2007)

This is why I don't have kids yet. I'm too young and selfish for it. "What do I do with the kids" is a question I reeeeeeeeheeeeeeheeeeally don't want to have to answer for another 10 years or so. God bless ye parents of ski babies. 

Anyway, it's a bit far out, but I'd be interested in hitting MRG that same w/e with you guys


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> This is why I don't have kids yet. I'm too young and selfish for it. "What do I do with the kids" is a question I reeeeeeeeheeeeeeheeeeally don't want to have to answer for another 10 years or so. God bless ye parents of ski babies.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit far out, but I'd be interested in hitting MRG that same w/e with you guys



Yeah, but if you had kids now in 10 years you wouldn't have to worry about what to do with them... Take em out on the hill with you!


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but if you had kids now in 10 years you wouldn't have to worry about what to do with them... Take em out on the hill with you!



Right. Balancing kid duty with skiing can be challenging, especially if both parents ski. My wife and I have accepted the fact that there will be several years until we can all ski as a family (that should be awesome!) My wife is no where near as whacked out about skiing as I am so she spends the time with the kids while I ski. I make it up to her in other ways. Balance and compromise.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone start thinking about lodging yet?  I think we will head up on Wed. evening and head home Friday after skiing or Saturday afternoon after squeezing in a few hours on the hill.  Besides Tremblant, this could be my only overnight stay this season.  I'm jonesing right now.  If I make a reservation it will seem oh so much more closer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2007)

PM KingM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> PM KingM.



He's the guy that owns the inn up there? Wasn't he going offer a lodging special? Or was that just speculation?


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> He's the guy that owns the inn up there? Wasn't he going offer a lodging special? Or was that just speculation?



He offered a break last year around this time:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/14457-mrv-reunion-april-4-6-a.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm all booked.  In Wed. out on Sat.  

We will definitely be skiing the Bush on Friday.  Maybe Thursday too if wifey isn't feeling confident enough to try MRG on Thursday.  We'll probably squeeze a few hours in on Saturday before hitting the road.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm all booked.  In Wed. out on Sat.



Sweet! Where you staying?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Where you staying?



The Golden Lion of course.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> The Golden Lion of course.



Nice. Let's give KingM a plug:

http://www.goldenlionriversideinn.com/

Good people.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice. Let's give KingM a plug:
> 
> http://www.goldenlionriversideinn.com/
> 
> Good people.



I spoke with KingM's wife (I guess she is QueenM ;-)) Super nice lady.  Looking forward to this trip.


----------



## KingM (Sep 8, 2007)

She laughed at being called QueenM, although her name is Melinda, so that kind of fits. It'll be fun to see some more AZers up here in March. I'll be sure to slip away and take a few turns with you guys.

Oh, and mention the AZ connection if you call since I'm always happy to give the AlpineZone discount.

(Grassi--keeping with your current trend, it looks like you've got to ski at least 40 days this year to keep up)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2007)

KingM said:


> (Grassi--keeping with your current trend, it looks like you've got to ski at least 40 days this year to keep up)



I could only hope.  As I look at my wife holding our 6 week old, I'm hoping for 20 - 25.  The big 40 would be great.


----------



## KingM (Sep 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I could only hope.  As I look at my wife holding our 6 week old, I'm hoping for 20 - 25.  The big 40 would be great.



Congratulations. Hope you're getting some sleep. 

(My little guy is almost two and he still doesn't reliably sleep through the night.)


----------



## roark (Sep 9, 2007)

For those without kids in attendance, anyone interested in sharing an apt/efficiency?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice. Let's give KingM a plug:
> 
> http://www.goldenlionriversideinn.com/
> 
> Good people.



I've stayed there twice with my Dad..they have excellent pancakes and fresh sausage..:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2007)

roark said:


> For those without kids in attendance, anyone interested in sharing an apt/efficiency?



I'd be interested, (have kids, but they won't be there) not sure I'm ready to book something yet.


----------



## roark (Sep 9, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd be interested, (have kids, but they won't be there) not sure I'm ready to book something yet.


Yeah, it is a bit early still.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I could only hope.  As I look at my wife holding our 6 week old, I'm hoping for 20 - 25.  The big 40 would be great.


I envy you!  Since adding kids to our family, I've had almost no days.   I'll be lucky to get a few in this winter.  But it's like Greg said... in a few years we'll be able to ski as a family again.  For now, we compromise.

I'm thinking we should make reservations soon ourselves.  I want it to be more solidified than just an idea.  Too easy to miss out on it that way.  We'll worry about what to do with the kids later but I'm leaning toward leaving them at home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2007)

severine said:


> I envy you!  Since adding kids to our family, I've had almost no days.   I'll be lucky to get a few in this winter.  But it's like Greg said... in a few years we'll be able to ski as a family again.  For now, we compromise.
> 
> I'm thinking we should make reservations soon ourselves.  I want it to be more solidified than just an idea.  Too easy to miss out on it that way.  We'll worry about what to do with the kids later but I'm leaning toward leaving them at home.



We are still up in the air between daycare at Sugarbush and leaving the little guy with grandparents.


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

roark said:


> Yeah, it is a bit early still.



I'd probably be down for that.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'd probably be down for that.




You kind of have a trip planned for that week already.:dunce:


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> You kind of have a trip planned for that week already.:dunce:



Whoops.

NM.  Haha.  Previous engagement and all that.  Austin and I will provide pictures after the trip.


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> We are still up in the air between daycare at Sugarbush and leaving the little guy with grandparents.


My brother volunteered to take our older child so now we just need a taker for the younger one.  No point in paying Sugarbush daycare for a 10 month old when he has a perfectly good grandmother at home who would be happy to have him.   This will probably be my first trip away overnight from him, too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

Woohoo!  No kids!  Break out the booze and ho's!!


...Alright, maybe just the booze, we'll save the ho's for next trip...

...better skip the booze too...

woohoo... sleep and skiing!


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2007)

Only 182 Days! (or exactly six months if that seems shorter to you) Woohoo! Is it weird that I'm excited for this already...?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!  No kids!  Break out the booze and ho's!!
> 
> 
> ...Alright, maybe just the booze, we'll save the ho's for next trip...
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!  No kids!  Break out the booze and ho's!!
> 
> 
> ...Alright, maybe just the booze, we'll save the ho's for next trip...
> ...


I'm really not sure which is more exciting to me right now...sleep or skiing?  Maybe I'll just sleep in while you ski...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2007)

severine said:


> My brother volunteered to take our older child so now we just need a taker for the younger one.  No point in paying Sugarbush daycare for a 10 month old when he has a perfectly good grandmother at home who would be happy to have him.   This will probably be my first trip away overnight from him, too.



Nice.  Grandma will be taking care of our little one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!  No kids!  Break out the booze and ho's!!
> 
> 
> ...Alright, maybe just the booze, we'll save the ho's for next trip...
> ...



Yes booze! Can't wait for this event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2007)

So we got the sister-in-law to take the kids for two nights. What nights are everyone planning on being there. I'm thinking Wednesday and Thursday and ski Thurs/Friday. Looks like this is turning into a bit of an escape the kids week! :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2007)

Staying at the Golden Lion on Wed., Thurs., and Fri. nights.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

Ideally I'd like to do MRG that Thursday and Sugarbush that Friday. I'll definitely be staying at the Golden Lion Thursday night, possibly Wednesday night, but I just might make an early morning run up to MRG Thursday morning.


----------



## KingM (Oct 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ideally I'd like to do MRG that Thursday and Sugarbush that Friday. I'll definitely be staying at the Golden Lion Thursday night, possibly Wednesday night, but I just might make an early morning run up to MRG Thursday morning.



Any special breakfast requests? Personally, I like to ski on a full breakfast of eggs, sausage, toast, and maybe some of Melinda's granola, but we always have a non-egg option, too. I could make blueberry pancakes, French toast, or pecan waffles. Or maybe Belgian waffles.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2007)

KingM said:


> Any special breakfast requests? Personally, I like to ski on a full breakfast of eggs, sausage, toast, and maybe some of Melinda's granola, but we always have a non-egg option, too. I could make blueberry pancakes, French toast, or pecan waffles. Or maybe Belgian waffles.



Or all of the above...  ;-)

I love this stuff man.  Deciding what to have for breakfast in March!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

KingM said:


> Any special breakfast requests? Personally, I like to ski on a full breakfast of *eggs, sausage, toast*, and maybe some of *Melinda's granola*, but we always have a non-egg option, too. I could make *blueberry pancakes, French toast, or pecan waffles*. Or maybe *Belgian waffles*.



Yes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2007)

KingM said:


> Any special breakfast requests? Personally, I like to ski on a full breakfast of eggs, sausage, toast, and maybe some of Melinda's granola, but we always have a non-egg option, too. I could make blueberry pancakes, French toast, or pecan waffles. Or maybe Belgian waffles.



I know I'd like the eggs and sausage. And my wife would probably lean more to the french toast/pancakes.

And it is a little nuts that we are planning breakfast 6 months out. :lol:


----------



## KingM (Oct 1, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I know I'd like the eggs and sausage. And my wife would probably lean more to the french toast/pancakes.
> 
> And it is a little nuts that we are planning breakfast 6 months out. :lol:



Hey, we need SOMETHING to talk about until that white stuff starts falling from the sky.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

Seriously, I'm cool with eggs, bacon, toast, OJ and coffee, but if there are waffles or pancakes hanging around, I'll eat those too.


----------



## noski (Oct 1, 2007)

*snack*

....and I will make my special chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal date cookies for your on-lift snack. All zip-locked nicely for your parka pockets. If KingM doesn't mind, of course. It's the least I could do- really, the very, very least.;-)


----------



## KingM (Oct 1, 2007)

noski said:


> ....and I will make my special chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal date cookies for your on-lift snack. All zip-locked nicely for your parka pockets. If KingM doesn't mind, of course. It's the least I could do- really, the very, very least.;-)



That depends. Are you going to drop some off for me, too?


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2007)

KingM said:


> Any special breakfast requests? Personally, I like to ski on a full breakfast of eggs, sausage, toast, and maybe some of Melinda's granola, but we always have a non-egg option, too. I could make blueberry pancakes, French toast, or pecan waffles. Or maybe Belgian waffles.


Being a non-egg person, I vote for the pancakes, French toast, or waffles (all of which sound divine!).  We should probably make our reservations....... 

I'm excited!  Yeah, it's 6 months from now, but it will be nice to have a break from the kids and just enjoy myself.  Bliss!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe no one's mentioned taters. Hash browns, Home fries, Potato Pancakes- it's all good! I <3 taters. Mickey D's hashbrowns on the way to a ski trip are a staple in my vehicle.


----------



## noski (Oct 3, 2007)

KingM said:


> That depends. Are you going to drop some off for me, too?



I will bring you some for an "audition" the next time I make them (you know, when I have spare time)- to be sure they are ok for the AZ vip's, of course. Lostone and Smootharc can attest to them but you shouldn't take their word for it.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 6, 2007)

noski said:


> I will bring you some for an "audition" the next time I make them (you know, when I have spare time)- to be sure they are ok for the AZ vip's, of course. Lostone and Smootharc can attest to them but you shouldn't take their word for it.



I too can attest to noski's cookies.  They are spectacular.  I sampled some in March 2005 (or was it 2006?) at Win's get-together with interested forum posters at the Mushroom.  Does anyone else remember that event?

Trust me, you'll definitely enjoy noski's cookies. :smile:


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ideally I'd like to do MRG that Thursday and Sugarbush that Friday. I'll definitely be staying at the Golden Lion Thursday night, possibly Wednesday night, but I just might make an early morning run up to MRG Thursday morning.



I might actually leave the house Wednesday evening, ski Sundown that night, head straight up to the Golden Lion from Sundown, crash, ski MRG on Thursday, crash, ski Sugarbush Friday, go home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> I might actually leave the house Wednesday evening, ski Sundown that night, head straight up to the Golden Lion from Sundown, crash, ski MRG on Thursday, crash, ski Sugarbush Friday, go home.



Using Sundown as a little dress rehearsal for ripping MRG on Thurs.?

We will be up Wed. night.  If I can talk wifey into skiing MRG on Thursday we will join you.  If she doesn't feel comfy we will ski Da Bush on Thursday.  Friday is obviously a Bush day.  We are staying Friday night so we might try to squeeze in a half day on Saturday at the Bush or somewhere on the ride home.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Using Sundown as a little dress rehearsal for ripping MRG on Thurs.?



Perhaps. Might be a dumb move, but I never claimed to be smart. I can probably get from Sundown to the GL in 3.5 hours. Roll in between 1 and 2 am and crash for 6 hours. No problem. :blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. Might be a dumb move, but I never claimed to be smart. I can probably get from Sundown to the GL in 3.5 hours. Roll in between 1 and 2 am and crash for 6 hours. No problem. :blink:



So I guess the wife and I won't be waiting up for you to have a late night cocktail.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> So I guess the wife and I won't be waiting up for you to have a late night cocktail.



Nope. I'll catch you in the morning. For breakfast, not a cocktail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nope. I'll catch you in the morning. For breakfast, not a cocktail.



Bloody Mary's?


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Bloody Mary's?



Mimosas?  No, thanks. I actually make a pretty killer Bloody Mary though.

Coffee and Melinda's breakfast will suit me just fine. I'd imagine that by that point next season, you'll be ready for some of MRG's offerings, Chris.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2007)

I gotta make reservations before they fill up!


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> I might actually leave the house Wednesday evening, ski Sundown that night, head straight up to the Golden Lion from Sundown, crash, ski MRG on Thursday, crash, ski Sugarbush Friday, go home.


You are a crazy man. :beer:

I can't bring myself to leave the little one behind.  So it looks like I'll be watching the kids while everyone has fun.  Unless Brian can tear himself away to watch them for a few runs...  Though I am NOT going to sit in the lodge all day with a 10 month old and nearly 3 year old.    No way, no how!

Brian - You really do need to make those reservations....


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

severine said:


> Though I am NOT going to sit in the lodge all day with a 10 month old and nearly 3 year old.    No way, no how!



The Gatehouse Lodge is pretty nice though!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2007)

We can only get my sister in law to watch the kids Thursday night. So It looks like I'm going to be up then and just ski on Friday. Still need to make reservations for that night.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 2, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> If I can talk wifey into skiing MRG on Thursday we will join you.  If she doesn't feel comfy we will ski Da Bush on Thursday.  Friday is obviously a Bush day.  We are staying Friday night so we might try to squeeze in a half day on Saturday at the Bush or somewhere on the ride home.



In my opinion, there is plenty of fun terrain at MRG for your wife, even though I have no idea what kind of a skier she is.  I've skied with my wife and children at MRG numerous times and there are plenty of blue square cruisers for her (and you) to enjoy.  Don't be intimidated by the "Ski it if you Can" slogan.  My wife has never skied the real tough stuff at MRG & has always enjoyed herself.  IMHO you owe it to yourselves to experience MRG when you're up there.  Riding the Single chair (even the new one) is a must do experience.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Riding the Single chair (even the new one) is a must do experience.



Agreed! Look how much fun this dude is having:







I still love that pic.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> In my opinion, there is plenty of fun terrain at MRG for your wife, even though I have no idea what kind of a skier she is.  I've skied with my wife and children at MRG numerous times and there are plenty of blue square cruisers for her (and you) to enjoy.  Don't be intimidated by the "Ski it if you Can" slogan.  My wife has never skied the real tough stuff at MRG & has always enjoyed herself.  IMHO you owe it to yourselves to experience MRG when you're up there.  Riding the Single chair (even the new one) is a must do experience.



I agree with you.  She is probably a low intermediate and would be higher if she didn't take last season of while prego.  I hope to get her out 10 - 15 days before this trip so its doable.  Looks like there are some blues off the single and plenty off the other lifts.  I didn't get  chance to ride the old singe.  This trip would be my only chance to ride the new single in its debut season.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I agree with you.  She is probably a low intermediate and would be higher if she didn't take last season of while prego.  I hope to get her out 10 - 15 days before this trip so its doable.  Looks like there are some blues off the single and plenty off the other lifts.  I didn't get  chance to ride the old singe.  This trip would be my only chance to ride the new single in its debut season.



My wife also had a blast at MRG in her first season skiing.  Assuming there's stuff open off the double there'll be plenty to keep her occupied.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2007)

so i wanted to throw this out there.  Who is going to take us to church on friday?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> so i wanted to throw this out there.  Who is going to take us to church on friday?



Ummm.... From what I've heard; the Castlerock Double?


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm markin it down on the calendar...I may meet you guys over there for one day (that is if you don't mine a "crasher" from NELSAP/SJ)


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Ummm.... From what I've heard; the Castlerock Double?



Ummm, i'd like to have someone with a little experience show the way.  Not just go willy nilly off into the woods.

But if you want to volunteer to lead the way and find the best line, be my guest.  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> Ummm, i'd like to have someone with a little experience show the way.  Not just go willy nilly off into the woods.



Where's your sense of adventure?? 

I totally guessed on the chair too...


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> The Gatehouse Lodge is pretty nice though!


Not nice enough to sit in all day with 2 crazy kids.

I better start saving pennies.  Maybe we can get them in for 1/2 day childcare so I can ski a bit.  Or at MRG the day before.

And yes, Grassi, your wife should be plenty occupied at MRG.  We went in...April, I think? of 2004.  Birdland wasn't open but I was able to get over there just fine from the halfway point on the single or the double that was running that day.  Brian and I parted ways for a bit and I was fine on my own, too.  My avatar is actually from that day.  We had a Ski The Valley 3-day pass and I actually chose to go back to MRG on the 3rd day instead of Sugarbush.


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2008)

Have to bring this back... just a little over 2 months to go! I'll be in VT something like 4 months straight when that point rolls around... Okemo the 7th, Stowe the 15th-16th, MRV the 20th-22nd, and possibly Killington for BMMC.

That said, lets start snow dancing to get MRV in awesome shape.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump. Is this still a go?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Bump. Is this still a go?



Better be.  I made reservations at the Golden Lion in December.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2008)

It is about time to let us know what the tickets are going to cost.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm... I wanted to get up to Sugarbush at some point this year... Looks like this might be the way to do it... I'll have to consult with the gf (to get her to come)...

Good times...

-w


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It is about time to let us know what the tickets are going to cost.



Win and I are working out the details.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Win and I are working out the details.



Cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2008)

Asking my boss tomorrow if I can play hookie for that day and attend my first AZ outing.  Wish me luck that he gives me the thumbs up!!

I'm hoping for a Sugarbush Friday, Stowe Saturday, Wildcat Sunday on the way back to Portland trifecta....it would rock.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Asking my boss tomorrow if I can play hookie for that day and attend my first AZ outing. Wish me luck that he gives me the thumbs up!!
> 
> I'm hoping for a Sugarbush Friday, Stowe Saturday, Wildcat Sunday on the way back to Portland trifecta....it would rock.


 
The plan here is for MRG on Saturday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> The plan here is for MRG on Saturday.




that's certainly a possibility as well.  I will be staying with friends in Stowe though who usually can get me a free voucher for the day.  If for some odd reason they can't and I'm stuck paying $84....mrg it will be.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm hoping for a Sugarbush Friday, Stowe Saturday, Wildcat Sunday on the way back to Portland trifecta....it would rock.



My plan is Sugarbush on Friday & Stowe on Saturday & Sunday.  I can get a 2-day ticket at Stowe that weekend for $64.  That price is too good to pass up for skiing Stowe.


----------



## Zand (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm shooting for MRG Thursday and then Sugarbush Friday and possibly Saturday.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone planning on skiing that Saturday at the bush?  Can't make it Friday, but may be able to come Saturday to get some AZ "sloppy seconds" and meet up with a few of you.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Anyone planning on skiing that Saturday at the bush? Can't make it Friday, but may be able to come Saturday to get some AZ "sloppy seconds" and meet up with a few of you.


 
Depending on conditions, may do MRG. If MRG, isn't to good, may stick with the Bush. Hope win doesn't strike me down for such blasphamy.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2008)

I just skimmed over the 22 pgs in this thread.    Funny to read the progression!

(And Brian still hasn't made our reservations.... )

Still undecided on bringing the kids or not.  I'll know better after tomorrow what my situation will be, too.  I think we're planning on going up Thurs morn and staying until Sat, but who knows.  That's still over 1 month away, LOL.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm probably coming up by myself. (was thinking about bringing the wife, but not going to work). Anyone interested in sharing a room (one or more folks, the cheaper the better) Thurs and maybe Fri nights?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

Can't do Friday, but would really like to head up Friday night and do either MRG or Sugarbush on Sat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2008)

unfortunately I'm out 

I didn't even bother to ask the boss either.  For whatever reason, the fact that it is Easter weekend went right over my head and holiday weekends are huge in my business.  I'll have to keep it close to the roost unfortunately.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 19, 2008)

That's Easter Weekend?

Damn that's early


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2008)

I may be able to swing this.....


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Is anyone else traveling with kids?  We're leaving our daughter behind with my MIL but bringing the little guy (will be 10 months) as he doesn't do well with being left for only a few hours even.  And he still doesn't sleep through the night on his own.  Seemed cruel to have his first overnight away be for more than one night, KWIM?

In any case, looks like we will be up there ASAP Thurs (early afternoon?)-Sat afternoon.  Though Brian STILL needs to make the reservations. :roll:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to go ... heading out from 3/20 - 3/27.  Would've loved to do the AZ trip, but couldn't pass up the chance to get away for a week of skiing.  Maybe next year.  Have fun!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> I just skimmed over the 22 pgs in this thread.    Funny to read the progression!
> 
> (And Brian still hasn't made our reservations.... )
> 
> Still undecided on bringing the kids or not.  I'll know better after tomorrow what my situation will be, too.  I think we're planning on going up Thurs morn and staying until Sat, but who knows.  That's still over 1 month away, LOL.



I finally made the reservations, so we'll definitely be there.  One kid is staying home with my mom and the other will be going to day care at the mountain.  We'll be arriving early Thursday morning to ski MRG and then hitting Sugarbush on Friday.  We'll be staying overnight Friday too, so skiing again at either mountain on Saturday is a possibility.


----------



## noski (Feb 26, 2008)

cookie dough is made, cookies are rolled and in the freezer, ready for the oven. I will bake and bring to KingM on my lunch break 3/21...mmm...


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

noski said:


> cookie dough is made, cookies are rolled and in the freezer, ready for the oven. I will bake and bring to KingM on my lunch break 3/21...mmm...



Lunch break? :blink: How about during breakfast so we can all stuff our pockets...?


----------



## noski (Feb 26, 2008)

You got it. Though I won't get there before 7:30am since I have to bring number 2 child to school. I may even make up a bunch of individual ziploc bags of cookies for a grab-and-go.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

noski said:


> You got it. Though I won't get there before 7:30am since I have to bring number 2 child to school. I may even make up a bunch of individual ziploc bags of cookies for a grab-and-go.



I was teasing, but we'll take them!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking like I will be there....assuming no court hearings come up or anything else.....and at Burke on Saturday for the pond skimming.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

*$49*

Win is being very generous and will be offering lift tickets for $49 this day. We will take a roll call as we get closer and members will need to give their AZ username at the Gate House in order to get this rate.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Win is being very generous and will be offering lift tickets for $49 this day. We will take a roll call as we get closer and members will need to give their AZ username at the Gate House in order to get this rate.



Awesome!  Thanks Win!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Win is being very generous and will be offering lift tickets for $49 this day. We will take a roll call as we get closer and members will need to give their AZ username at the Gate House in order to get this rate.



Do the wives of AZ members get a discount too?  If not we may have a MrsGrassi21 in the near future.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2008)

C'mon, she can earn her ticket with a few posts!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2008)

Do we need to give a commitment in advance for a list?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2008)

severine said:


> C'mon, she can earn her ticket with a few posts!



I agree.  But if she registers she can no longer bust my chops about being part of an online community. ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you for the generosity win.  its very much appreciated.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2008)

mapquest suggests it is about 3.5 hours from hartford to warren. Can someone who's made that trip comment on accuracy?  Need to figure out logistics on making this trip...


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2008)

3.5 hrs from Hartford sounds about right... possibly 4 hrs.  Depends on traffic.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> mapquest suggests it is about 3.5 hours from hartford to warren. Can someone who's made that trip comment on accuracy?  Need to figure out logistics on making this trip...



3.5 with no stops.  I usually stop in WRJ to get something to eat and take a leak.  I basically plan on about 4 hours and i live one town south of hartford.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2008)

Ug.. 4 hours from hartford and i'm an hour south of there :-(   I guess a day trip won't work, i draw the line at spending more time in the car than on the slopes.

perhaps i'll have to make a weekend out of it  :-D


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> thank you for the generosity win.  its very much appreciated.



True.  Where are my manners.  Thanks Win!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just $49 for all that goodness.  Thanks Win! :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Ug.. 4 hours from hartford and i'm an hour south of there :-(   I guess a day trip won't work, i draw the line at spending more time in the car than on the slopes.
> 
> perhaps i'll have to make a weekend out of it  :-D


Nah, it's daytrippable.  Ask Brian!  :lol:  He did a MRG daytrip recently and we're in Torrington (1 hr West of Hartford).

Ah, yes... and THANKS, WIN!!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 4, 2008)

BTW...The FIS Telmark World Cup Finals will be at LP on that day. Might be worth 30 min to take a break and check that out.
http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=547


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Ug.. 4 hours from hartford and i'm an hour south of there :-(   I guess a day trip won't work, i draw the line at spending more time in the car than on the slopes.
> 
> perhaps i'll have to make a weekend out of it  :-D





severine said:


> Nah, it's daytrippable.  Ask Brian!  :lol:  He did a MRG daytrip recently and we're in Torrington (1 hr West of Hartford).



Yup, it's doable, but it's a loooooong trip.  I did the same trip last year too, but I skied till 4 that time.  It's right around 4.5 hours from here with one quick pee break at the welcome center on 91 in VT.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome news. Thanks, Win! The only problem I have is that it falls on Good Friday and that day is a big deal where I come from. Well, I'll deal. Maybe I can ski a half day.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yup, it's doable, but it's a loooooong trip.



No, really, it is too far to go in just one day.  ;-) 

I really need to stay over and ski a 2nd day somewhere in MRV !!  :-D:-D:-D


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> No, really, it is too far to go in just one day.  ;-)
> 
> I really need to stay over and ski a 2nd day somewhere in MRV !!  :-D:-D:-D



Well, that would be the better way to go..


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 4, 2008)

IF I go, I will go up to the MRV as a single. Anybody looking to split the cost of a room? Or, have a couch/floor I can crash on?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> IF I go, I will go up to the MRV as a single. Anybody looking to split the cost of a room? Or, have a couch/floor I can crash on?



What night do you plan on staying I need some kind of shack-up/sharing arrangement for Thursday.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 5, 2008)

Win- thank you for this. It's very generous of you. 

I will be stuck at work on this day cursing all of your names.... but with any luck Tim and I may be up @ either SB or MRG on that Sat.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2008)

If it's MRG on Sat, we'll be there!   Starting out at MRG Thurs, SB Fri, MRG to close on Sat... though I'll probably only ski one half-day at the rate I'm going....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, thanks Win! Will you come out and make a few turns with the group?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> What night do you plan on staying I need some kind of shack-up/sharing arrangement for Thursday.


I'm thinking of a Thursday drive up too. I'll PM you my tentative plans and see if we can work this out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

I know nobody puts much faith in the Accuweather extended (unless it's a good forecast). Anyway, it looks like a powder day for the AZ gathering:

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=05674&metric=0


----------



## reefer (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know nobody puts much faith in the Accuweather extended (unless it's a good forecast). Anyway, it looks like a powder day for the AZ gathering:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=05674&metric=0




Guaranteed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know nobody puts much faith in the Accuweather extended (unless it's a good forecast). Anyway, it looks like a powder day for the AZ gathering:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=05674&metric=0


 
Greg this one's for you  (hope your right):


Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, youre nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said far out, - what a day, a year, a laugh it is!
You know, - well you know you had it comin to you,
Now theres not a lot I can do

Dreamer, you stupid little dreamer;
So now you put your head in your hands, oh no!
I said far out, - what a day, a year, a laugh it is!
You know, - well you know you had it comin to you,
Now theres not a lot I can do.

Well work it out someday

If I could see something
You can see anything you want boy
If I could be someone-
You can be anyone, celebrate boy.
If I could do something-
Well you can do something,
If I could do anything-
Well can you do something out of this world? 

Take a dream on a sunday
Take a life, take a holiday
Take a lie, take a dreamer
Dream, dream, dream, dream, dream along...

Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, youre nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
Oh no!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

I will be there folks!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I will be there folks!


 
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I gotta make it


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I will be there folks!



No shortie skis allowed!

 Sorry. Couldn't resist...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know nobody puts much faith in the Accuweather extended (unless it's a good forecast). Anyway, it looks like a powder day for the AZ gathering:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=05674&metric=0



If the forecast is good I put ALL my faith in it, no matter who it comes from...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No shortie skis allowed!
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist...



:lol:  Love it!  

Yes, you have only skied with me on 1.5 days when I have had the long boards out...

I take it we are going to be at LP?  I would be up there right now, but the lifts are on windhold :x


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I gotta make it



Hey AZ--are you going to bring some more Polish beer????


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I take it we are going to be at LP?



I'm open to Mount Ellen if the bumps are good. Otherwise, I'll be on the 'Rock, Heaven's Gate, or hitting Mall/Twist/Moonshine off Bravo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm open to Mount Ellen if the bumps are good. Otherwise, I'll be on the 'Rock, Heaven's Gate, or hitting Mall/Twist/Moonshine off Bravo.



Maybe we can convince Win to open the SBX so we can do both....

:wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Maybe we can convince Win to open the SBX so we can do both....
> 
> :wink:



It's technically a holiday weekend, ain't it? :idea:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, I'm going to try and do this. Wife can't come though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Do the wives of AZ members get a discount too?  If not we may have a MrsGrassi21 in the near future.



Not only is Win generously offering us a deal on lift tickets, but he will honor the $49 for spouses, family and friends provided they are present at the ticket window with the AZ member. I would just ask that you all don't abuse this privilege. Invite your spouse, kids or a buddy, but don't bring 25 of your closest friends. This is supposed to be a benefit to AZers.



BeanoNYC said:


> Do we need to give a commitment in advance for a list?



Yes. Again, I will put together a roll call list of members that are coming.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow!  $49 lift tickets for Sugarbush?  That is a steal folks....

Win is once again the man!  :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

Did you guys see this?

Groomer Rides

Nice way to end the day.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

booked a room at KingM's place last night.  all is set for a great couple of days.  All i want is bumps, big ones, soft ones, little ones, funky ones, white ones, brown ones, just bumps.


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2008)

So we're finally drawing close. Got enough AZers coming that I should  print off another stack of hot tub rules. 

I am also praying nightly to Ullr to bring a nice March snowstorm for that week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> All i want is bumps, big ones, soft ones, little ones, funky ones, white ones, brown ones, just bumps.



I like the way you think. I'll take a powder day too.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2008)

Booked!! Finaly getting up there!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm booked too, for Weds and Thursday night at the Golden Lion Inn.  So I can ski Thursday at MRG and Friday at Sugarbush then drive back to Mount Snow Friday night.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm booked too,  Thursday and Friday night @ Golden Lion Inn.  SB on Friday and MRG on Saturday!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

so where are we drinking thursday night?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm booked, Thursday - Sunday. Greg, I will not be requiring tix.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> booked a room at KingM's place last night. all is set for a great couple of days. All i want is bumps, big ones, soft ones, little ones, funky ones, white ones, brown ones, just bumps.


 
bumpaholic


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2008)

I just called King M. I'm in. I'll be staying overnight on Thursday then skiing bright and early Friday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> so where are we drinking thursday night?



Let me know!  I may be game!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> I just called King M. I'm in. I'll be staying overnight on Thursday then skiing bright and early Friday.



AWESOME!  AZ, SM, and I reunite again.....







Hey guys--

Any of you bringing any ashes that need to be spread????  :wink: :lol:


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 10, 2008)

was going to attend ....
see Utah thread...

we're too pretentious.


----------



## roark (Mar 10, 2008)

will be a game time decision for me, depends on work and weather. Still have 3 SkiVT passes to burn, so no need for tix.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> was going to attend ....
> see Utah thread...
> 
> we're too pretentious.




huh?


----------



## SLyardsale (Mar 10, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> was going to attend ....
> see Utah thread...
> 
> we're too pretentious.



I'd pay your room bill for you to go just to ruin his weekend - why should you not go because he is going. What a low rent act he is. He clearly has issues.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> so where are we drinking thursday night?



Not sure about anyone else, but I'll be drinking at the Golden Lion. Michael - can the kids go to the grandparents for the night or something? 

Kidding. I'll try to be in bed for 11 pm...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I'll be drinking at the Golden Lion. Michael - can the kids go to the grandparents for the night or something?
> 
> Kidding. I'll try to be in bed for 11 pm...


 
Staying up later are you? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey greg, will joe be there?  seeing as you are gonna take the responsible road and stay out of trouble.


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't worry to anyone who can't get out for a "good time."  I'll be there with our 10 month old so it's not like I'll be having a drunken night of fun either.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Staying up later are you? :lol:



I know. I'm one big party.



2knees said:


> Hey greg, will joe be there?  seeing as you are gonna take the responsible road and stay out of trouble.



Yeah, right. Last time I hung out with you two in the MRV we stayed out to 2 am, you locked yourself out of your room and we struggled through the next morning skiing mank with brutal hangovers. :lol: No more trading bar time for ski time for this sucka. I'll throw a bunch back at the Lion, but I'm going to be up early and as clear-headed as possible; ready to rip that Friday.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> AWESOME!  AZ, SM, and I reunite again.....
> 
> Hey guys--
> 
> Any of you bringing any ashes that need to be spread????  :wink: :lol:



I hope we don't have any ashes! What a way to end the season.

Anyway, I'm planning to head up to MRG on Thursday, stay over at KingM's on Thursday night then SB on Friday. I may call it an early day though. I'm looking forward to seeing andyzee and thetrailboss again - as well as meeting up with all you fine Alpinezoners.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry guys, change of plans, looks like I won't be able to make it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Sorry guys, change of plans, looks like I won't be able to make it.



WHAT????!!!!  You're kidding....right?


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope you guys all have a great trip!!  I'll miss ya' Snowmonster and would have liked to meet the rest of you.  Sugarbush is a great mountain - hope Andyzee makes you one of his yummy margaritas.
T


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 11, 2008)

if that guy andy is going than im not going. if thaller is going than im gonna go


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2008)

AZ is not going....


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 11, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> AZ is not going....




If it's because of me than he needn't change his plans, W & I will not be attending.  I wish you all a safe and fun trip...look forward to meeting up w/ ya' someday soon..and seriously, have Andy makes his Margaritas..they are wonderful.

Cheers, 
T


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> if that guy andy is going than im not going. if thaller is going than im gonna go



Dude, you haven't met either of these people. I've only met Andy briefly, but from being on this board for a year or so both of them seem like good people. Obviously there's some kind of misunderstanding between them, but it's really none of your business. Don't be a troll.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude, you haven't met either of these people. I've only met Andy briefly, but from being on this board for a year or so both of them seem like good people. Obviously there's some kind of misunderstanding between them, but it's really none of your business. Don't be a troll.



youre wrong. how can andy and thaller both be nice people. only one of them can be nice people. thaller is the nice people. im not a troll. now play nice


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> youre wrong. how can andy and thaller both be nice people. only one of them can be nice people. thaller is the nice people. im not a troll. now play nice


How can you live under such absolutes?

And can we drop this now?  Those of us who have nothing to do with the situation shouldn't be commenting on it.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 11, 2008)

severine said:


> How can you live under such absolutes?
> 
> And can we drop this now?  Those of us who have nothing to do with the situation shouldn't be commenting on it.



i agree so why are you commenting on it? yes we can drop it. done


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

severine said:


> And can we drop this now?



Right. I refuse to let this thread degenerate into some sort of internet drama. Take it to PM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> youre wrong. how can andy and thaller both be nice people. only one of them can be nice people. thaller is the nice people. im not a troll. now play nice




what two good people can't have a disagreement or different opinions? hate to break it to you bub, but the worlds not black and white.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> what two good people can't have a disagreement or different opinions? hate to break it to you bub, but the worlds not black and white.



Please. Let's not feed into it.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 11, 2008)

i already said im done. you asked to stop and i did


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

KingM said:


> Got enough AZers coming that I should  print off another stack of hot tub rules.




What's the craziest thing you've seen involving said hot tub?  :smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> What's the craziest thing you've seen involving said hot tub?  :smile:



I'm not sure we want to know. Michael - I think it's time to order a party tent and a few kegs.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> I'll miss ya' Snowmonster and would have liked to meet the rest of you.



Miss you too, T. I'll see you at Sunday River this Saturday. Can't wait to barbecue again. I am glad that you got the goods in Utah. Perhaps someday when the planets align, I can finally make it out there with you and W. I have to make my pilgrimage to Alta someday.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 11, 2008)

If taken to PM first it would never have landed here..... I tried...
Dropped.  

HAVE FUN AT SUGARBUSH please!  
T


----------



## KingM (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> What's the craziest thing you've seen involving said hot tub?  :smile:



I once heard people shouting and laughing and looked out the window to see they'd coaxed their black lab into the water, where he was splashing around. The water looked like a swamp at the end of the day and I had to drain and clean the hot tub and filter the next day even though I'd just done it 24 hours earlier.

Melinda went out one night to kick some people out of the hot tub after hours and people were having sex. The guy's butt was thrusting in and out of the water. I've more than once seen people disengaging from amorous embraces and straightening swimming suits as I've walked by.

But I'm sure none of you would ever do something like that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not only is Win generously offering us a deal on lift tickets, but he will honor the $49 for spouses, family and friends provided they are present at the ticket window with the AZ member. I would just ask that you all don't abuse this privilege. Invite your spouse, kids or a buddy, but don't bring 25 of your closest friends. This is supposed to be a benefit to AZers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Again, I will put together a roll call list of members that are coming.



Thanks Greg.  I already initiated MrsGrassi21.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> so where are we drinking thursday night?



I'm pumped to have some :beer: with 2knees.  I've heard stories about you at Sugarbush.  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, back in. (I'm starting to feel like GrilledCheese)


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2008)

And I'm out... but Brian will still be there on my behalf.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2008)

severine said:


> And I'm out... but Brian will still be there on my behalf.



bummer Severine, was looking forward to skiing with you.  

get that thing fixed up!


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> bummer Severine, was looking forward to skiing with you.
> 
> get that thing fixed up!


Me, too!  There's always next year, I suppose.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Me, too!  There's always next year, I suppose.



I was really looking forward to skiing with you for once too!   We gotta get that knee in tip top shape for next season so we can take some trips.  That and find some good, reliable baby sitters...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was really looking forward to skiing with you for once too!   We gotta get that knee in tip top shape for next season so we can take some trips.  That and find some good, reliable baby sitters...




Hey b, we are all set with the room so go ahead and cancel if you havent already.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was really looking forward to skiing with you for once too!


This is one of the saddest things I've read yet.  We're married, we've been living together for nearly 10 years, and I think we skied together twice this season.   And one of those days, you ditched me for Greg.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

severine said:


> This is one of the saddest things I've read yet.  We're married, we've been living together for nearly 10 years, and I think we skied together twice this season.   And one of those days, you ditched me for Greg.



I skied with you a few times that day...   We just need to get you and the kids skiing the bumps and we can be one big happy family!   Either that, or give the kids away... :idea:  You'd still have to learn the bumps either way...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, back in. (I'm starting to feel like GrilledCheese)



Geez.  :roll:  Talk about adding suspense.  

So do we have a definite meeting place and time????


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Geez. :roll: Talk about adding suspense.
> 
> So do we have a definite meeting place and time????


 
Geez, you cop an attitude like that and I'm not coming. Oh, wait, Snowmonster said your buying the beers, I'm in! :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Geez, you cop an attitude like that and I'm not coming. Oh, wait, Snowmonster said your buying the beers, I'm in! :beer:




Ha!  :lol:  No, I miss skiing with you, AZ.  And buying you beer?  Geesh, do you think we are a bunch of rich lawyers or something???  :lol: :lol: 

So are you bringing the Polish beer?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Geesh, do you think we are a bunch of rich lawyers or something??? :lol: :lol:


 
As I hear it, yes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

*Weather lookin' good!*

Waitsfield NWS forecast:



> Thursday: *Snow likely.* Cloudy, with a high near 37. *Chance of precipitation is 70%*.
> 
> Thursday Night: Snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> ...



The 70% chance of snow on Thursday this far out is a nice thing to see. More good news:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2008/03/some-snow-for-weekend-and-it-gets-more.html


> Long Range Notes
> The period from the 20th to the 25th which includes a weekend will be a cold one relative to normal thanks largely to our NAO teleconnection. The eastern trough will in fact be large enough to allow *cold air to envelop quite a large area of the eastern United States* and eliminate the southern branch as a producer of storms. Precipitation which may be somewhat limited *but will fall as all snow in this period and will fall as a result of clipper systems and other TIS enhancers*. Winter is certainly not over and next weekend will prove it.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Really wish I could make it up for this event...but I have family issues.... a hubby with a procedure Thursday and a kitty with an eye infection and insulin needs.  Time to put on my nurse hat.  

Have fun everyone.... take a few turns for us!

T


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2008)

Vacation day has been scheduled for Friday but I have the option to bail if we don't get the snow or conditions have not improved during the week. Would be nice to make it and meet some more folks in person and hopefully explore more areas off the beaten bath that have eluded me during previous visits. Lets hope this storm hits and hits good. I will settle for a few inches at this point.


----------



## Zand (Mar 16, 2008)

If Sugarbush and MRG are anything like Stowe was this weekend, we're in for a great trip.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 16, 2008)

Zand said:


> If Sugarbush and MRG are anything like Stowe was this weekend, we're in for a great trip.




I was at the Bush yesterday.  Things were real good.  Slidebrook was filled in as well.


----------



## KingM (Mar 17, 2008)

I was at ME yesterday and it was skiing great. The upper mountain was skiing like February conditions and the lower mountain was softer with corn. The only problem was a little fog on the higher elevations, but  no problem with the snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 17, 2008)

KingM said:


> I was at ME yesterday and it was skiing great. The upper mountain was skiing like February conditions and the lower mountain was softer with corn. The only problem was a little fog on the higher elevations, but  no problem with the snow.



True...the fog was especially thick at Ellen compared to Lincoln yesterday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Win is being very generous and will be offering lift tickets for $49 this day. We will take a roll call as we get closer and members will need to give their AZ username at the Gate House in order to get this rate.


 

So, are we doing this roll call thingee, I'm in.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So, are we doing this roll call thingee, I'm in.



Any plans as to where and when we are meeting?


----------



## KingM (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> True...the fog was especially thick at Ellen compared to Lincoln yesterday.



I've only been to ME three times this year (today will make four) and every time it's been foggy at the higher elevations. It's frustrating, since I love that view from the top of the Summit Chair. It's especially gorgeous just after it has snowed.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Any plans as to where and when we are meeting?


 
Since, you're buying, you choose the bar


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Since, you're buying, you choose the bar



Ha, ha.  I meant *before the skiing*....

:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Ha, ha. I meant *before the skiing*....
> 
> :lol:


 

Before, after, both sound good to me :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 17, 2008)

I would say the bottom of the Super Bravo would be the best.  Either that or inside Allyns lodge.  
FYI: I'm still on the fence for this trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I would say the bottom of the Super Bravo would be the best.  Either that or inside Allyns lodge.
> FYI: I'm still on the fence for this trip.



Get off the fence and come on up, Beano!  It's been too long since we have skied together....


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

Roll call thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/25637-sugarbush-alpinezone-day-roll-call-3-21-a.html


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2008)

The roll call thread mentions...



> On Friday, you all will need to give your AZ username at the Gate House ticket window in order to get this rate.



I haven't been to sugarbush in 20 years. Is finding the Gate House blatantly obvious?


----------



## noski (Mar 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> The roll call thread mentions...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to sugarbush in 20 years. Is finding the Gate House blatantly obvious?


Walk up the wide plank staircase and it will be straight ahead. You may notice it looks a little different after 20 years.....


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> BeanoNYC


 


We're having a party, 
dancing to the music
played by the D.J.
on the radio
The Cokes are in the icebox, 
popcorn's on the table
Me and my baby, yeah, 
we're out here on the floor, oh yeah

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having 
such a good time, 
dancing with my baby


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> We're having a party,
> dancing to the music
> played by the D.J.
> on the radio
> ...



I'm not your baby.  

Can Violetta make it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm not your baby.
> 
> Can Violetta make it?



Awesome!  Beano, SM, and I reunite.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 17, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Awesome!  Beano, SM, and I reunite.



It's been too long.  Looking forward to it.  I'm assuming that Golden Lion is booked.  I'll probably stay at the Slidebrook as they have a bar on campus.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm not your baby.
> 
> Can Violetta make it?


 
No, you''re not my baby, I'm just stating we're having a party and that song fit :roll: Freaking wiseguy! And no unfortunetly, she won't be making it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No, you''re not my baby, I'm just stating we're having a party and that song fit :roll: Freaking wiseguy! And no unfortunetly, she won't be making it.



Call during the week.  We'll make some final meetup plans.  It's been about a year, I think.


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> It's been too long.  Looking forward to it.  I'm assuming that Golden Lion is booked.  I'll probably stay at the Slidebrook as they have a bar on campus.



I actually managed to grab at GL last night. My mom is coming along to go antique hunting in the valley. Apparently theres 1 or 2 more rooms left.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 18, 2008)

Got some bads news for you guys :lol:......the local weather guy says might be in for a dump, Wed night/Thurs. He's calling it a "backside nor'easter". Some mixed stuff tonight(usually mostly snow up here on the mountain) and Wed, then changing to snow. Pretty good timing, I say!

I'll be in the shop in Gatehouse around 10ish to the end of the day so if anyone needs some help with anything, stop in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww man. I hate all of you. I need to unsubscribe this thread . . . <sobs into beer>

Ah well there's always next year, have a good time!


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Aww man. I hate all of you. I need to unsubscribe this thread . . . <sobs into beer>
> 
> Ah well there's always next year, have a good time!


Yeah!  You guys are all a bunch of big poopie heads! :razz:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you guys getting a group ticket rate? Warren and I are thinking about coming up but the ski budget is thin at this time of the year and we would be missing the free day at Mohawk.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Are you guys getting a group ticket rate? Warren and I are thinking about coming up but the ski budget is thin at this time of the year and we would be missing the free day at Mohawk.



$49 lift tickets for all AZ members and their immediate family.  You have to post your username in the Sugarbush Roll Call Thread & then you're all set.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

Does the $49 price include kids?


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Does the $49 price include kids?



[post="245603"]Click[/post]


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll have to ask Warren what he want's to do and let you know. We would be comming up for the day.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like I might be in, we are trying to plan a short weekend with friday night lodging as Warren wants to ski at Mad River Glen on saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Looks like I might be in, we are trying to plan a short weekend with friday night lodging as Warren wants to ski at Mad River Glen on saturday.



   same plan my son and i came up with!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)

Any one coming up Thursday night?  Want to meet up for a beer?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Any one coming up Thursday night?  Want to meet up for a beer?



the wife and i will be up on wed night.  would love to grab a beer on thurs.  maybe several more?  :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Any one coming up Thursday night?  Want to meet up for a beer?



Would, but I am going to a party at VLS with lots of cute girls....

And if anyone wants to ski Burke, Saturday is pond skimming day, which = a huge party.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> the wife and i will be up on wed night.  would love to grab a beer on thurs.  maybe several more?  :beer:



Done deal.  You skiing Thursday?  I'm thinking about shooting up there tomorrow evening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Done deal.  You skiing Thursday?  I'm thinking about shooting up there tomorrow evening.



We will be skiing Thursday as well.  First time to SB for both of us.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> We will be skiing Thursday as well.  First time to SB for both of us.



Ok...well, I'll PM you if I'm heading up early.  You staying at the GL?  I haven't made lodging plans yet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ok...well, I'll PM you if I'm heading up early.  You staying at the GL?  I haven't made lodging plans yet.



Indeed.  The Golden Lion will be overflowing with AZers.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be taking the day off on Thursday and Friday. Plan to ski MRG Thursday and SB Friday. Beer on Thursday sounds good.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> I'll be taking the day off on Thursday and Friday. Plan to ski MRG Thursday and SB Friday. Beer on Thursday sounds good.




I'm thinking the Smokehouse.  They have a good selection of beers.  Purple moon is a bit closer to GL, though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking at the latest weather forecasts, I am no more than 50/50 on Bush this Friday. We'll see what happens but total accumulations following the rain don't look that high for the MRV, especially compared to Jay. Will report back with a definite call Thursday night once we start seeing some accumulation totals being posted.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm thinking the Smokehouse.  They have a good selection of beers.  Purple moon is a bit closer to GL, though.



We can play it by ear.  I'll PM you my cell #.  I might night need too many beers after stepping into my own personal smokehouse.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Looking at the latest weather forecasts, I am no more than 50/50 on Bush this Friday. We'll see what happens but total accumulations following the rain don't look that high for the MRV, especially compared to Jay. Will report back with a definite call Thursday night once we start seeing some accumulation totals being posted.



Dust on crust, baby! Come on Steve - I'm driving almost 250 miles to make the gathering. The skier in me would rather drive the 20 miles to Sundown and ski spring bumps there on Friday, but I'm going to head to the MRV for the camaraderie. You can sacrifice one powder day to ski with us hacks, no?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like I'm out. 
Not because of the weather, just my f** ing job. I have to attend a meeting and resolve some new issues. I had to cancel my reservations at the Golden Lion so maybe that opens a room for someone else? Have fun guys, maybe I'll meet some of you at the Mount Snow closing day get together.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

*Upslope, baby!*

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2008/03/fridays-our-best-shot-for-powder-day.html



> The NAO did its best and our midweek storm is now indicated to track over southern Vermont as opposed to the St Lawrence Valley. Still, we have the glaring lack of fresh cold air on the front flank of this system and this will hurt us as far as Wednesday is concerned. As advertised, the storm will slow its eastward progress over Nova Scotia and this will *allow for the extended period of enhanced TIS activity* I was hoping for.
> 
> *The specifics*
> After a few inches of wet snow early Wednesday, we get a period mixed sleet and rain which will persist into the evening. After that the precipitation becomes more showery (in the form of rain) until the passage of the storms associated front and the arrival of our long awaited supply of cold. The snow showers will intensify gradually and temperatures will become cold enough during the evening for an accumulation of powder. It is easy to land yourself way off course when trying to predict amounts in these situations but my best guess is anywhere from *4 to 10 inches* between late Thursday and late Friday. Low level instability is actually indicated to linger through the weekend although the depth of the unstable layer is expected to gradually decrease. This essentially means the snow showers will become less frequent and will be less intense. Still, we could see flurries all the way through Sunday.



An unexpected powder day, perhaps?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 19, 2008)

Timmy and I are chewing on the idea of heading up to Sugarbush this Saturday for a day trip, since we can't make Friday. Anyone going to be around still?


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 19, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Timmy and I are chewing on the idea of heading up to Sugarbush this Saturday for a day trip, since we can't make Friday. Anyone going to be around still?



I'll be at Stowe on Saturday with the family for the $38 ticket deal for CSC members.  Did you consider hitting Stowe?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Timmy and I are chewing on the idea of heading up to Sugarbush this Saturday for a day trip, since we can't make Friday. Anyone going to be around still?



My son and I are planning to ski MRG on Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

I originally planning on staying to Saturday, but that's not in the cards anymore.  I'll be leaving Friday sometime after skiing...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2008)

Burke on 3/22 for Pond Skimming.


----------



## Joey from Jersey (Mar 19, 2008)

As a lurker would I be entitled to this offer from the Bush?  

Actually I will be arriving early afternoon on Good Friday and will look forward to skiing Saturday & Sunday.  Maybe next year.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 19, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'll be at Stowe on Saturday with the family for the $38 ticket deal for CSC members.  Did you consider hitting Stowe?



D'OH! I forgot about the 38 dollar day at Stowe... that's something to consider...


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

I propose a meet-up of 11 am at the base of Heaven's Gate.


----------



## reefer (Mar 19, 2008)

*HG Base 11:00am*



Greg said:


> I propose a meet-up of 11 am at the base of Heaven's Gate.




11:00am, bottom of heaven's gate. I'll be there. I'm leaving in an hour! Don't waiver on this...................................that's a good spot, you can get anywhere from there..........
Hoping I get some turns in tomorrow, the wind is scaring me. Thinking MRG.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

reefer said:


> that's a good spot, you can get anywhere from there



That and more importantly, you can get there from anywhere...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2008)

11 am it is.  leaving in 15 minutes.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dust on crust, baby! Come on Steve - I'm driving almost 250 miles to make the gathering. The skier in me would rather drive the 20 miles to Sundown and ski spring bumps there on Friday, but I'm going to head to the MRV for the camaraderie. You can sacrifice one powder day to ski with us hacks, no?


In reference to my 50/50 comment, that was put out there in reference to things looking more wet than snowy which has of course changed. I don't use vacation days for sub-par conditions. No offense but camaraderie is great but not worth sacrificing a vacation day for when snow conditions are lack luster and having to pay for the ticket (reduced price is cool, but most of my skiing this season is prepaid and buying a ticket always entails choosing not to use a pass or prepaid tickets). Wouldn't even have been a question or doubt had the event been planned for the weekend.

Perhaps you were just joking about the hacks comment, but I would hardly call any one on AZ a hack and I have skied with many AZ'ers before at many locations. Hopefully that comment was not suggesting I put myself above other skiers and am too good to ski with other folks because that is not true in the slightest. I do put powder ahead of group outings though and I would take no offense if other skiers made other such considerations. Quite frankly, I really enjoy skiing with people and wish I got to ski with folks on here more often. There are a number of factors that prevent that from happening more and one of those factors is definitely my approach to the activity and I make my choices and am fine with them.

That said, given the map posted in the weather discussion, I am putting Jay on the table as an option as an FYI. This year has been pretty poor for unreal days and if Jay lines up to get 50% or more than Bush gets, then it is a consideration. If things look similar, I will definitely head to the Bush.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone gonna want to hang back and ski with the gimp?  i'll be in full on cruise control mode.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Perhaps you were just joking about the hacks comment, but I would hardly call any one on AZ a hack and I have skied with many AZ'ers before at many locations. Hopefully that comment was not suggesting I put myself above other skiers and am too good to ski with other folks because that is not true in the slightest. I do put powder ahead of group outings though and I would take no offense if other skiers made other such considerations. Quite frankly, I really enjoy skiing with people and wish I got to ski with folks on here more often. There are a number of factors that prevent that from happening more and one of those factors is definitely my approach to the activity and I make my choices and am fine with them.



No worries. I was just ribbin' ya. Hopefully we can make some turns on Friday. It's been a while and we missed each other at MRG...



2knees said:


> anyone gonna want to hang back and ski with the gimp?  i'll be in full on cruise control mode.



Yeah right. See you on the 'Rock.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> In reference to my 50/50 comment, that was put out there in reference to things looking more wet than snowy which has of course changed. I don't use vacation days for sub-par conditions. No offense but camaraderie is great but not worth sacrificing a vacation day for when snow conditions are lack luster and having to pay for the ticket (reduced price is cool, but most of my skiing this season is prepaid and buying a ticket always entails choosing not to use a pass or prepaid tickets). Wouldn't even have been a question or doubt had the event been planned for the weekend.
> 
> Perhaps you were just joking about the hacks comment, but I would hardly call any one on AZ a hack and I have skied with many AZ'ers before at many locations. Hopefully that comment was not suggesting I put myself above other skiers and am too good to ski with other folks because that is not true in the slightest. I do put powder ahead of group outings though and I would take no offense if other skiers made other such considerations. Quite frankly, I really enjoy skiing with people and wish I got to ski with folks on here more often. There are a number of factors that prevent that from happening more and one of those factors is definitely my approach to the activity and I make my choices and am fine with them.
> 
> That said, given the map posted in the weather discussion, I am putting Jay on the table as an option as an FYI. This year has been pretty poor for unreal days and if Jay lines up to get 50% or more than Bush gets, then it is a consideration. If things look similar, I will definitely head to the Bush.


 

We might very well do the same thing, depending on snowfall and wind conditions.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> anyone gonna want to hang back and ski with the gimp?  i'll be in full on cruise control mode.



If I make it up there I will hang back and chill.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thnigs are improving for Friday as far as snowfall is concerned.  The wind forecast is somewhat troubling, however.


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
359 PM EDT WED MAR 19 2008

...SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EXPECTED ACROSS THE WESTERN FACING SLOPES
OF THE ADIRONDACKS AND GREEN MOUNTAINS IN NORTHERN NEW YORK AND
VERMONT...

.AS A STORM SYSTEM MOVES ACROSS AND EAST OF THE REGION
OVERNIGHT... COLDER AIR WILL MOVE IN AND TURN PRECIPITATION BACK
TO SNOW. NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BE INCREASING AS THE LOW STRENGTHENS
EAST OF HERE. AS THESE WINDS ENCOUNTER THE HIGHER TERRAIN...
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL WILL OCCUR. THIS SNOWFALL WILL CONTINUE ALL
DAY THURSDAY BEFORE FINALLY TAPERING OFF EARLY FRIDAY. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
OVER 6 INCHES WILL BE COMMON ACROSS HIGHER TERRAIN OF NORTHERN
VERMONT... WITH SOME LOCALIZED AREAS IN THE NORTHERN GREEN
MOUNTAINS RECEIVING UPWARDS OF 1 FOOT OF SNOW.

IN ADDITION...STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BE DEVELOPING...GUSTING
OVER 40 MPH AT TIMES LATE THURSDAY AND FRIDAY. THIS WILL CAUSE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

Hopefully the winds lay down by Friday. Due to several aspects, there's usually at least one of the upper mountain lifts open at Lincoln Peak. If wind is an issue, I'm not opposed to MRG...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there a mountain that is more impervious to wind in Northern Vermont? In Maine I know how to run from high winds, but here I am clueless:dunce:


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, guys, won't be able to make it. I was planning on it, but UVM had to go ahead and win their playoff game so off it is to Boston and the Hockey East Final 4!  GO CATS!

Have a great time guys.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> An unexpected powder day, perhaps...oes get more snow than anyone else...usually.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hopefully we can make some turns on Friday. It's been a while and we missed each other at MRG...


Indeed, and it was too bad the phone crapped out and we didn't connect at MRG. It is certainly a strong motivating factor.



ski_resort_observer said:


> I think Steve's point is that Jay might be getting MORE snow than the Bush which shouldn't be a surprise since Jay does get more snow than anyone else...usually.


This season has been really weird up at Jay. Several storms have sent blanks up to Jay and I have been caught making the drive for no reason on more than one occasion this season. My best days in 2008 have decided not been at Jay except one... and that is the motivating factor the other way.

Cripes, who else is pumped?!?! BRING IT~!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Indeed, and it was too bad the phone crapped out and we didn't connect at MRG. It is certainly a strong motivating factor.
> 
> 
> This season has been really weird up at Jay. Several storms have sent blanks up to Jay and I have been caught making the drive for no reason on more than one occasion this season. My best days in 2008 have decided not been at Jay except one... and that is the motivating factor the other way.
> ...



Haven't heard much about the rogue slash trail made on Big Jay last year. Are folks respecting or are people skiing/riding it?

If ya come to the Bush and Jay gets slammed I'm definately going to feel bad....Conversly, I am sure some want to hear how your new location is going.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Haven't heard much about the rogue slash trail made on Big Jay last year. Are folks respecting or are people skiing/riding it?


From what I understand, it is the hottest line on Big Jay and most are skiing over from the Saddle. :sad: That is only second hand from two or three people that posted reports, I haven't had a chance to skin up there this year so I really have no idea. Mums the word from the folks that implemented the ban on skiing over from the Saddle... which is pretty lame. I am sure they are going to make some noise once the snow drains off and causes erosion even if that erosion was not caused by people skiing and riding down 4+ feet of base depth snow.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Zand (Mar 19, 2008)

Where will we be meeting Friday morning?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> From what I understand, it is the hottest line on Big Jay and most are skiing over from the Saddle. :sad:




That sucks to hear.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Would, but I am going to a party at VLS with lots of cute girls....



Stud Muffiin


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

Zand said:


> Where will we be meeting Friday morning?



Bottom of Heaven's Gate, 11 am.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bottom of Heaven's Gate, 11 am.



Great meetup spot.  For those who don't know the mountain well you'll have to go up the super bravo then head skiiers left down Downspout of Jester and follow the signs about half way down.  

Some of us will be meeting on the upper level of the gate house between 8:30 and 9:00 prior to the official meetup time.  I'll have my radio on the AZ channel as well. (3-13)


----------



## Lostone (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll try to hook up with y'all at some point.  

Hopefully, you won't be able to find me in all the new powder.  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Higher Summit Forecast*

Ain't looking good from a wind hold standpoint:



> 000
> SXUS41 KBTV 200807
> RECBTV
> NYZ028>031-034-035-VTZ001>012-016>019-202315-
> ...



Looks like a lot of de-icing issues and some wind holds today. I think we need to be prepared for major wind issues tomorrow. If we get at least one upper mountain lift (HG or CR), I'm cool, but if the only option is Gate House, I would be willing to consider MRG. Not sure if the single is really all that much less susceptible to wind though.

I don't mean to minimize Win's generous offer to AZers in any way, and I really hope they spin something up top tomorrow, but many of us are traveling several hundred miles and want to ski the "good stuff". Thoughts?


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bottom of Heaven's Gate, 11 am.



Should we have a Plan B in case the Super Bravo lift is on wind hold?  Perhaps meet at the bottom of the Gate House Express Lift at 11 am but only if Super Bravo is on wind hold?

Edit: I just saw Greg's post.  If there are wind issues & we meet at the botom of the Gate House lift, we can consider other alternatives.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Should we have a Plan B in case the Super Bravo lift is on wind hold?  Perhaps meet at the bottom of the Gate House Express Lift at 11 am but only if Super Bravo is on wind hold?



Well, if Castlerock is spinning, you can get to the base of Heaven's Gate via Bailout. Now that's assuming everyone can handle the terrain on Castlerock so perhaps a contigency is a good idea. Base of Gate House works for me. I almost initially proposed that, but I figured if people were skiing the upper mountain in the morning then they wouldn't want to ski all the way down to the base of the quads.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 20, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> If there are wind issues & we meet at the botom of the Gate House lift, we can consider other alternatives.



The more I think about it though, I don't think we want to wait until 11:00 to consider other alternatives (such as MRG).  If there are wind issues at Lincoln Peak, I imagine most of us would not want to wait until 11:00 to go somewhere else.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't mean to minimize Win's generous offer to AZers in any way, and I really hope they spin something up top tomorrow, but many of us are traveling several hundred miles and want to ski the "good stuff". Thoughts?



I’m with you on this. Win's generous offer is what prompted me to make this trip but now that I’ve committed (vaca day @ work, 2 nights lodging @ GL and 10 hours of driving) I’d like to get as much out of it as possible.  I have the luxury of skiing fri and sat. If friday doesn't look good @ SB i'm not opposed to skiing somewhere else. I'll just eat the $$ and ski SB on Saturday instead.  

Sadly I don't know the area well and would look for advise from you guys on where to go on a windy day. Is MRG like Magic in that the lifts are well protected from wind?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 20, 2008)

Days like tomorrow make me miss mountains with T-bars higher up on their mountains.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> The more I think about it though, I don't think we want to wait until 11:00 to consider other alternatives (such as MRG).  If there are wind issues at Lincoln Peak, I imagine most of us would not want to wait until 11:00 to go somewhere else.



Nope. I'm only up for a quick hitter; arriving late tonight and leaving after skiing tomorrow. I need to get as much on slope time as possible. If it looks like the upper lifts will be on wind hold past 9:30 or 10 am, I'm hopping on German Flats...



gmcunni said:


> Is MRG like Magic in that the lifts are well protected from wind?



Not like Magic where the red chair is almost always wind protected. I do hear of the single going on wind hold, but I think it spins more often than say Heaven's Gate or Summit on a windy day. Part of it is wind direction, not just wind speed. I really hope Castlerock spins tomorrow. I'll just do laps over there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm going to be at Gate House between 8:30 and 9 tomorrow.  Will see what happens....


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 20, 2008)

I meant to ask this, but can kids ride the single chair easily? Warren is afraid that he will not be able to lower the safety bar.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

With regards to the wind....can someone please close the window????  :wink:


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I meant to ask this, but can kids ride the single chair easily? Warren is afraid that he will not be able to lower the safety bar.



Kids can ride. The lift attendents close the safety bar for them. It is still a sketchy ride for a kid though. Heck I was in my 20's the first time I rode that lift and didn't feel too comfortable on it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I meant to ask this, but can kids ride the single chair easily? Warren is afraid that he will not be able to lower the safety bar.



It's not your typical overhead safety bar. It swings out in front of you to your left. I don't think he'll have a problem with it. Just hang out and watch a few people load so he knows what to expect. Remind him to pull it in towards himself from the end of the bar so he has the most leverage.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm going to be at Gate House between 8:30 and 9 tomorrow.  Will see what happens....



I will be in the lower level boot room at 8:30 to evaluate things...


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I will be in the lower level boot room at 8:30 to evaluate things...



I think I am going to pass on tomorrow. I was going to make it a day trip but I can't justify driving that far and not being able to ski the whole mountain due to wind holds. Have fun!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I think I am going to pass on tomorrow. I was going to make it a day trip but I can't justify driving that far and not being able to ski the whole mountain due to wind holds. Have fun!!



Bummer. Would have liked to ski with you again. Can't blame you though. Too risky for a day trip.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 20, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I meant to ask this, but can kids ride the single chair easily? Warren is afraid that he will not be able to lower the safety bar.



My children have had no problem riding the Single.  I'd suggest you have Warren ride ahead of you so you can see him in front of you if he has any issues.  It should be no problem, however.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Would have liked to ski with you again. Can't blame you though. Too risky for a day trip.



If you are going to do any other day trips on a weekend let me know. I still have some free passes to both Mt. Snow and Stratton that I need to burn before the year is over. I would even be down for a session at Sundown.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I meant to ask this, but can kids ride the single chair easily? Warren is afraid that he will not be able to lower the safety bar.


It is a little freaky the first time, but I'm sure Warren will be okay.  Just make sure he understands that the safety bar works differently and he'll be alright.    And I do agree with having him ride ahead of you.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> With regards to the wind....can someone please close the window???? :wink:


 
I apologize, that was me, had chili last night.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

I think one list we need to make is one that has names of people who are *committed* to skiing at Sugarbush tomorrow, and those that can on a whim go elsewhere.  That will give us an idea as to what to expect.  

And also these winds may not happen....kind of like all that snow that was supposed to fall.  :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I think one list we need to make is one that has names of people who are *committed* to skiing at Sugarbush tomorrow, and those that can on a whim go elsewhere.  That will give us an idea as to what to expect.
> 
> And also these winds may not happen....kind of like all that snow that was supposed to fall.  :roll:




if i ski anywhere tomorrow its at sugarbush.  look at the snow report for mad river.  a breakable ice-crust.  16 trails open.  not happening for me with my knee in its current state.  i'll ski what is available tomorrow and deal with it as best i can.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I think one list we need to make is one that has names of people who are *committed* to skiing at Sugarbush tomorrow, and those that can on a whim go elsewhere.  That will give us an idea as to what to expect.
> 
> And also these winds may not happen....kind of like all that snow that was supposed to fall.  :roll:



I think I made my position clear. If the upper mountain lifts are on wind hold, but the Single is spinning, I'm going to MRG. If HG or CR spins, I'm committed to Sugarbush. I'm driving 250 miles to get up there tonight - I need to be flexible in order to get in a quality day during my rare trips up north. That's as *committed* as I can be.

And those snow are coming in the form of TIS this afternon. It's already dumping according to the MRG cam. The surface shouldn't be a problem. The winds are threatening, but I will remain hopeful until I hear otherwise tomorrow morning.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> if i ski anywhere tomorrow its at sugarbush.  look at the snow report for mad river.  a breakable ice-crust.  16 trails open.  not happening for me with my knee in its current state.  i'll ski what is available tomorrow and deal with it as best i can.



I think Greg should change your username to 1.5knees.:razz::beer:

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> if i ski anywhere tomorrow its at sugarbush.  look at the snow report for mad river.  a breakable ice-crust.  16 trails open.  not happening for me with my knee in its current state.  i'll ski what is available tomorrow and deal with it as best i can.



Oof. I think they had the advanced stuff marked as open this morning. Of course, if that's the case tomorrow, I'm committed to Sugarbush.


----------



## Zand (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm on the MRG computer right now and it's not pretty here. Gonna be tough both here and at Sugarbush tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I think Greg should change your username to 1.5knees.:razz::beer:
> 
> -w



lol.  



here is zands report from mrg today.

Live Report: Not pretty. Upper Antelope is open from the single and a couple of blues off the double. Below the midstation. Easy Way is the only groomed trail. The ungroomed stuff has a breakable crust on it but it's just a couple hours until it freezes solid. Every black is closed. 

The good news: It's snowing pretty good with a couple inches down already with a temp of 23 so hopefully things shape up for Sugarbush tomorrow.


Greg is right about the snow coming this afternoon though.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Zand (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check back periodically throughout the day. I gotta go break some crust lol.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Brian.  He left really early this morning so he could hit MRG today.  I can't reach him on his cell up there either.

Sorry about the sucky situation, guys.  Hope tomorrow shapes up to be a much better day!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oof. I think they had the advanced stuff marked as open this morning. Of course, if that's the case tomorrow, I'm committed to Sugarbush.


 
Fair weather ally :razz:, I'm committed to Sugarbush. Win, where we meeting tomorrow?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 20, 2008)

> so hopefully things shape up for Sugarbush tomorrow.



Please don't lump the Bush and MRG as the same conditionwise, currently. Right now the Bush is sking great and it's getting better with more snow coming down. 

Don't confuse the problems with the wind/lifts with poor snow surfaces which I guess according to Zand MRG is currently experiencing.


----------



## win (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are my thoughts.  We have incredible icing on the lift lines and our maintenance team is chipping away at them.  We should have some more lifts turning soon.  It is snowing and the surfaces are getting a lot better. I think by tomorrow from here North in Vermont  is going to have some excellent skiing and riding through the weekend.  The big question is the wind, and the forecast is for some of the strongest NW winds of the winter tonight and into tomorrow morning.  Hopefully, they will start to come down earlier rather than later in the day.  I would guess that the trees are going to be great tomorrow and for the weekend and that all the trails will be good to very good as well given what is falling from the skies now and what fell the past two days. Already there has been a big improvement from early this morning!

The good news is that the duration of the season is being helped by what came out of the sky yesterday.  Very little rain,  snow and sleet and then freezing rain last night, so no loss of snow pack.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my position:  I'm really interested in meeting the folks and if I get some skiing in, all the better.  I'd be happy fooling around on North Lynx, Gatehouse, and hopefully Bravo.  I have a group of folks I am really looking forward to seeing....

But then again I have a pass and have nothing to lose.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

I say let's not be wishy washy lil !%&%s and stick to the original plan. I have found in the past that if I lived by weather predicitions, I would have missed half of some of the greatest times in my life. Then again, it may be crap but at least it's not work and these are the chances you take. Win, where do you want to meet up :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I say let's not be wishy washy lil !%&%s and stick to the original plan. I have found in the past that if I lived by weather predicitions, I would have missed half of some of the greatest times in my life. Then again, it may be crap but at least it's not work and these are the chances you take. Win, where do you want to meet up :lol:




i'm 100% committed to bush.

:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm 100% committed to bush.
> 
> :lol:


 
I like bush, bush is good!


----------



## KingM (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Win is right, and not just spinning. We didn't even have much loss in the valley and it's snowing even down here. By tomorrow, the surfaces should be just fine at SB. I don't know about wind, but hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2008)

all kidding aside, i dont see anything wrong with people making contigency plans.  i know what a long haul it is so people shouldnt be chastised if they want to leave their options open.  

that being said, i'll see whoever ends up at the bush tomorrow.

who's drinking with me tonight, more importantly?


i'll be at the golden lion by 7ish.  leaving now, gotta make a pit stop in manchester hn.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> all kidding aside, i dont see anything wrong with people making contigency plans. i know what a long haul it is so people shouldnt be chastised if they want to leave their options open.
> 
> that being said, i'll see whoever ends up at the bush tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
Be happy to have a drink, but don't think I'll be there until 8 or 9 at the earliest.


----------



## KingM (Mar 20, 2008)

Yahoo weather is currently showing winds of 20-30 for tomorrow (better from what they were showing earlier), which is brisk, but doable.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

KingM said:


> Yahoo weather is currently showing winds of 20-30 for tomorrow (better from what they were showing earlier), which is brisk, but doable.


 
I see snow, I don't see wind :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> This is my position:  I'm really interested in meeting the folks and if I get some skiing in, all the better.  I'd be happy fooling around on North Lynx, Gatehouse, and hopefully Bravo.  I have a group of folks I am really looking forward to seeing....
> 
> But then again I have a pass and have nothing to lose.





andyzee said:


> I say let's not be wishy washy lil !%&%s and stick to the original plan. I have found in the past that if I lived by weather predicitions, I would have missed half of some of the greatest times in my life. Then again, it may be crap but at least it's not work and these are the chances you take. Win, where do you want to meet up :lol:



My approach was going to be to play it by ear. When I use a chip to leave the wife and kids, even if it's just one night, I normally try to be flexible and get some time in on terrain that I prefer. Easy for guys that usually have passes at mountains in Vermont to say "oh, just suck it up." Call me selfish, I guess.

Nevertheless, Win is being very generous hosting AZers and as the site's admin, I am going to be there. The camaraderie will make up for any limited terrain. Hopefully the winds will lighten up overnight or the upper lifts will open later in the day tomorrow.



2knees said:


> all kidding aside, i dont see anything wrong with people making contigency plans.  i know what a long haul it is so people shouldnt be chastised if they want to leave their options open.
> 
> that being said, i'll see whoever ends up at the bush tomorrow.
> 
> ...



As a fellow SNE skier with little kids, it doesn't surprise me that you understand, but again, I'm going to stick with Sugarbush tomorrow too, even if we only get Gatehouse. If you're not passed out drunk later tonight, I'll throw back a few with you. I won't be up to the Lion until probably after 11 pm though.



win said:


> Here are my thoughts.  We have incredible icing on the lift lines and our maintenance team is chipping away at them.  We should have some more lifts turning soon.  It is snowing and the surfaces are getting a lot better. I think by tomorrow from here North in Vermont  is going to have some excellent skiing and riding through the weekend.  The big question is the wind, and the forecast is for some of the strongest NW winds of the winter tonight and into tomorrow morning.  Hopefully, they will start to come down earlier rather than later in the day.  I would guess that the trees are going to be great tomorrow and for the weekend and that all the trails will be good to very good as well given what is falling from the skies now and what fell the past two days. Already there has been a big improvement from early this morning!
> 
> The good news is that the duration of the season is being helped by what came out of the sky yesterday.  Very little rain,  snow and sleet and then freezing rain last night, so no loss of snow pack.





KingM said:


> I think Win is right, and not just spinning. We didn't even have much loss in the valley and it's snowing even down here. By tomorrow, the surfaces should be just fine at SB. I don't know about wind, but hopefully it won't be too bad.



Sounds good. Let's just hope the winds die down...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg--I wasn't saying "suck it up" at all....I was just saying that I really don't care...and want to be with the AZer's.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Greg--I wasn't saying "suck it up" at all....I was just saying that I really don't care...and want to be with the AZer's.



Then why didn't you come down to the Hunter gathering in December? Oh right. Probably a pretty long drive for limited terrain... 

No worries. I was being selfish. I will be gracing you all with my presence tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool! Looks like they got Bravo, the Rock and Gate House spinning this afternoon:

http://www.sugarbush.com/snowandtrails/liftsandtrails.asp

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Let's stick with the base of Heaven's Gate tomorrow at 11 am. If Bravo is down, we'll do the base of Gate House. Work for everybody?


----------



## noski (Mar 20, 2008)

....or you can sit in the GL hot tub and eat cookies (baked and delivered at noon today) while you wait for the wind to die down....


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nevertheless, Win is being very generous hosting AZers and as the site's admin, I am going to be there. The camaraderie will make up for any limited terrain. Hopefully the winds will lighten up overnight or the upper lifts will open later in the day tomorrow.



Is Win giving AZers free lift tickets?:smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Is Win giving AZers free lift tickets?:smile:



No, but he is offering us $49 lift tickets. That's a very nice gesture.

So....the next question is who's giving the tour of Slide Brook? :-o


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Greg--I wasn't saying "suck it up" at all....I was just saying that I really don't care...and want to be with the AZer's.


 
OK then, I'll say it. Greg suck it up! I'm driving in for one day from joisey, you don't see me whinin like a lil baby


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK then, I'll say it. Greg suck it up! I'm driving in for one day from joisey, you don't see me whinin like a lil baby



Yeah, but you can't handle the upper mountain terrain anyway...

Doh!  :-o Yes, I did... :lol:





 Just kidding Zee man... :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2008)

any know if Sugarbush considers this a holiday weekend and if so, would lifts open @ 8 AM tomorrow instead of the regular weekday 9 AM?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, but you can't handle the upper mountain terrain anyway...
> 
> Doh! :-o Yes, I did... :lol:
> 
> ...


 
Damn, it could really suck having this 250 lbs dude accidentally falling on top of your lil scrawny ass cause he was skiing behind you trying to prove he could handle upper mountain terrain. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Damn, it could really suck having this 250 lbs dude accidentally falling on top of your lil scrawny ass cause he was skiing behind you trying to prove he could handle upper mountain terrain. :lol:



Not even worried. I'll just put Brian in between us to slow you down. Not that you can even catch me anyway...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not even worried. I'll just put Brian in between us to slow you down. Not that you can even catch me anyway...


 
Dude, sounds like a challenge. Be forwarned, I may not have the purtiest form, but I'm not scared of speed. 250 lbs coming at you!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

OK, about to leave. Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow, you too Greg.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Dude, sounds like a challenge. Be forwarned, I may not have the purtiest form, but I'm not scared of speed. 250 lbs coming at you!



:-o

See you tonight/tomorrow. You're staying at the Lion, right?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> :-o
> 
> See you tonight/tomorrow. You're staying at the Lion, right?


 
Yep, should be up by 10


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yep, should be up by 10



Cool. Drive carefully. Hoping to be there by 11 pm.


----------



## KingM (Mar 20, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> any know if Sugarbush considers this a holiday weekend and if so, would lifts open @ 8 AM tomorrow instead of the regular weekday 9 AM?



Almost certainly they will be starting at 9:00.

Noski dropped off the cookies today. They look good, and I've been tempted (but refraining) to dip into them.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I do hear of the single going on wind hold, but I think it spins more often than say Heaven's Gate or Summit on a windy day. Part of it is wind direction, not just wind speed. I really hope Castlerock spins tomorrow. I'll just do laps over there.


Spot on. MRG can often spin when upper mountain lifts at the Bush can not. But as you mentioned, wind direction will be a factor. And the Double and Single head in different directions and have different wind issues. Jay already has 8" and counting, the prospect of driving over to Bush and having the place on lift hold while Jay is pushing well over a foot is not promising. Packing my skins just in case and heading to Jay tomorrow. Hope you all have good luck in the Valley regardless which mountain you end up at and perhaps another day I be able to share some more turns with y'all.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Spot on. MRG can often spin when upper mountain lifts at the Bush can not. But as you mentioned, wind direction will be a factor. And the Double and Single head in different directions and have different wind issues. Jay already has 8" and counting, the prospect of driving over to Bush and having the place on lift hold while Jay is pushing well over a foot is not promising. Packing my skins just in case and heading to Jay tomorrow. Hope you all have good luck in the Valley regardless which mountain you end up at and perhaps another day I be able to share some more turns with y'all.



Well, if SB is on windhold, from experience I can say that most likely Jay will more than likely be on hold.  So the skins will be helpful....

Looking forward to a TR.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to bail on tomorrow as I cannot justify the drive and the expense if the winds and snow are not up to par. We are going to head up to Sunday River and perhaps even drive up to Saddleback if winds are that bad on friday. At least we can ski off the T-bar's.

Have a great time regardless of the weather


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, if SB is on windhold, from experience I can say that most likely Jay will more than likely be on hold.


Not necessarily. HG and CR go down quicker than most lifts whereas Jay's Jet can spin often times with some tough wind (which is ideal by my standards). But tomorrow AM is going to be rough everywhere and I am somewhat doubtful Jay will open even the Jet on time. Wind here in Ashland, NH is about as fierce as I have heard it all season. Hopefully it will die down tomorrow especially as the day wears on.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 21, 2008)

Well....Roger Hill predicted 12" back on Tuesday and with this mornings 6" of new snow brings the total to 13" and it's still snowing hard. Keep your fingers crossed about the wind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)

Reading the snow report it sounds like Castle Rock is the place to be . . . Stupid Knee :smash:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Reading the snow report it sounds like Castle Rock is the place to be . . . Stupid Knee :smash:



Word, stupid job!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Reading the snow report it sounds like Castle Rock is the place to be . . .



Agreed!  And anyone skinning or hiking at Jay is probably getting some nice rewards too.  In retrospect I should have driven up this morning - doh!

Bring on the TR's!  And how's the outlook for tomorrow?


----------



## KingM (Mar 21, 2008)

It was nice, snowing hard in the morning and clearing up in the afternoon. I had to skip out early to return to the inn. Probably a good thing as Greg, et al were probably tired of waiting up for me.

Great snow with some ice underneath those moguls in places. HG and NL were on wind hold, unfortunately. I kept expecting them to open up because the wind wasn't bad except for on top of Super Bravo, but it must have been gusting up top. No problems at Castle Rock.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Reading the snow report it sounds like Castle Rock is the place to be . . . Stupid Knee :smash:


Yeah!  I was REALLY tempted to go anyway.... if it weren't for lack of a doggy sitter, I probably would have headed up with Brian and took my chances.  Of course, that would have been stupid.  Just driving his stick shift while he's been away has already aggravated my knee.

Lucky ducks! :razz:


----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2008)

YEAH, Stooopid, um.......stoopid.......uh....me?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Reading the snow report it sounds like Castle Rock is the place to be . . . Stupid Knee :smash:



Couldnt have said it better myself.......:-(


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got back...it was SICK today!  Beano, Snowmonster, AndyZee and I were assigned woods duty.  Simply amazing...

:beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 21, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Just got back...it was SICK today!  Beano, Snowmonster, AndyZee and I were assigned woods duty.  Simply amazing...
> 
> :beer:



i was wondering where you guys were.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i was wondering where you guys were.



We missed the 11am meet-up because Bravo was down :roll:  Recurring theme today....


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i was wondering where you guys were.


 
We were running around the mountain looking for you. No luck :sad:


----------



## KingM (Mar 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> We were running around the mountain looking for you. No luck :sad:



Crap, one of us should have thought to leave a message at the base of Bravo.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2008)

What a blast yesterday!  Nice to see everyone.  I'm home now, nursing a hangover.  Damn that slidebrook tavern.  TB..got your pics up yet?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2008)

Working on that one, Beano.  Just got off the slopes here at Burke.  One hell of a party here today....but as for the skiing you did not miss much.  Trees and bumps are solid ice.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pics Andy


----------

